# Was habt ihr bei WoW gemacht oder erreicht worauf ihr stolz seid?



## Kleiderschrank (17. März 2009)

Was habt ihr bei WoW gemacht oder erreicht worauf ihr stolz seid?

Es muss nix besonderes sein z.B. Erster des Realms der Stufe 80 erreicht habt oder so^^

Ich hab mich gefreut als ich mit lvl 53 Ehrfürchtig bei Og war und endlich einen Wolf reiten konnte und nich so einen dummen Falkenschreiter.

Oder Stufe 80 erreicht zu haben war auch super^^

Und was hat euch glücklich gemacht???


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

^Mein erster richtiger 19er PVP Twink


----------



## Shintuargar (17. März 2009)

Mit den selben Leuten zusammen zu spielen, mit denen ich seit 3 1/2 Jahren spiele und die somit genauso verrückt sind wie ich. Und nahezu alle im RL kennengelernt habe. Doch, darauf bin ich schon ein wenig stolz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BTTony (17. März 2009)

Wir sind zu 5t in der Violetten Festung gestartet - kein überstarkes Team - war auch RND. Dann hat einer nur scheisse gebaut und ist vorm ersten Boss abgehauen und wir sind zu viert durch. Da waren wir stolz.


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. März 2009)

Öhm, da muss ich mal überlegen...........
Ich habe ein Chopper oder kp. ^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (17. März 2009)

mein allererstes mount mit lvl 40 in wow classic....da hab ich mich so gefreut das war echt hammer.


----------



## Bummrar (17. März 2009)

auf meinen blauen protodrachen bin ich stolz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erster und einziger turm run und zack gekriegt


----------



## Lari (17. März 2009)

Bisher Sartharion+1 im 10er und natürlich der Aufbau einer funktionierenden Gilde, in der Spaß und Erfolgsorientierung wunderbar koexistieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die WoW-Aufhörer links liegen lassen. Wer stolz darauf ist, aufgehört zu haben, bei dem muss ja vorher gewaltig was schief gelaufen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (17. März 2009)

Rückblickend bin ich irgendwie auf nix stolz. Erste Tier-Set Teile waren toll, genauso wie das erste mal Raggi legen. Aber jetzt sehe ich das alles ein bisschen nüchterner.
Hab gerade meinen dritten Char mit T 7.5 ausgestattet ( 4/5 ) und denk mir nur was für eine Zeitverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (17. März 2009)

... mit WoW aufgehoert zu haben fuer einige Monate. Ist zwar nicht Ingame, aber immerhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten LvL 80, Gruenen,Verseuchten und den Blauen Protodrachen. Und 21k Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (17. März 2009)

Stufe 80 nach 2 wochen des releases... mein erstes t7 teil...den drachen aus hdz4 hc...ehrfürchtig bei darnassus+ alterac/widder... und als ich noch 70 war full s2 nach wahrscheinlich rekordzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eowe (17. März 2009)

das ich bei der Beta dabei war und bei der Abschaltung die Brennende Legion gesehen habe !!


----------



## mckayser (17. März 2009)

kara gecleart


----------



## wowaddict (17. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das bei WoW eigentlich das einzige worauf man stolz sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... die Dosierung zu finden die einem selbst gut tut.
Wenn dazu mal ein Monat Spielpause gehört finde ich das klasse !


----------



## alokk (17. März 2009)

Mein Pvp Rang für den man damals hart arbeiten musste =)


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (17. März 2009)

1. Kill vom ersten Boss in BWL zu classic
2. Ragnaros zu classic 
3. Epic Mount zu classic zeiten ( 1000g waren damals verdammt viel)
4. Full t1 =) auch zu classic =)

Dann nicht ganz soo toll

1. erster illidan kill zu TBC
2. SSC und TK auch recht imposant 

Mit Wotlk kann ich da leider noch nichts sagen Oo..


----------



## Anburak-G (17. März 2009)

Erster Kürschnermeister des realms?
Volles T7,5 und Maly 25 Equip?
Viel zu viele Achivements?

Ne, ich denke am besten für mich ist es, das ich eine wunderevolle Frau kennengelernt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninox (17. März 2009)

am portal nach 1k winter zu stehen und 10 sekunden bevors portal nach 1k aufgeht fröhlich trällernd das portal nach donnerfels zu casten xD


----------



## Loindal (17. März 2009)

Das Erste mal Naxx pre bc..^^


----------



## Liberiana (17. März 2009)

Hmm Überlegen... Damals mit meiner nicht allzuguten Gilde
endlich Kael'thas gelegt zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (17. März 2009)

Mein größter Erfolg war mit WoW aufzuhören...
jetzt hab ich viel mehr Zeit wieder geh auch öfters ma wieder Skaten un hab mehr Zeit für Freunde etc.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2009)

5 80er wäre dann wohl mein "erfolg" aber hey das heißt nicht, dass ich auch jeden einzelnen fulltime spiele.. die sind einfach nur da um da zu sein

ei Erfolg ist immer mit einer bestimmten Leistung verbunden.. und wenn ihr es als signifikante Leistung anseht nicht zu spielen, dann wart ihr vermutlich süchtig. sonst ists ja ganz einfach... rechner aus und was anderes machen.. aber wie gesagt.. wenn ihr es für euch persönlich als eine Leistung empfindet dann wird das seine gründe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (17. März 2009)

Das ich das TimeEvent in ZA geschafft hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mlcwwe (17. März 2009)

achja Lvl 80 werden und Totenschwurs Todesstreitross gekriegt zu haben


----------



## das lolige lol (17. März 2009)

hmm ganz ehrlich? kirt immun sein ..hat mich ganze 2k gold gekostet hrhr

hmm rotes schwert des mutes ja darauf bin ich stolz sieht einfach geil aus

raggi zu classic zeiten 

ja sonst nix
und pls flamt nich weil ich auf gutaussehende epics stolz bin ich weiß selber das es blöd is müssen andere nich auch noch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tantae edith: 5 post juhu !! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (17. März 2009)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> 3. Epic Mount zu classic zeiten ( 1000g waren damals verdammt viel)


Es waren ja auch nur 600g ca. ...


----------



## Dimiteri (17. März 2009)

ich bin stolz es nach sehr kurzer zeit (10tagen) meinen dk von 55 auf 80 gekriegt zu haben und am selben tag critimmun für raids zu werden xD (ohne mich aus dem ah zu equippen!!!)


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Stolz ist wohl das falsche Wort weil ich eigentlich Wow nur spiele um Spaß zu haben und da gibt es einige Punkte an die ich mich gerne zurückerinnere:

- eine 10 Mann Polonese durchs Brachland (/folgen /zug)

- die ersten Angriffe auf Auberdine und wie wir komisch geguckt haben als wir merkten das die Wachen immer mehr werden! oO

- 10 min Gelächter im TS

- Dumme Sprüche rauf und runter von "Neulich bin ich im Nethersturm geblitzt worden" bis hin zu "Für die Herde! Äh Horde...."

- Sämtliche lustige Instanzen mit den richtigen Leuten! (hier nochmal ein gruß an viele auf DieAldor!! Insbesondere die, mit denen ich momentan durch die Instanzen ziehe! Angefangen von Siggi dem Heiltroll, Ami der Quotentote und Berli der Hexer XD)


----------



## das lolige lol (17. März 2009)

ich bin stolz es nach sehr kurzer zeit (10tagen) meinen dk von 55 auf 80 gekriegt zu haben und am selben tag critimmun für raids zu werden xD (ohne mich aus dem ah zu equippen!!!) 

hmmm ;( warum hab ich nur so lang dafür gebraucht? egal hauptsache raidtauglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nero4444 (17. März 2009)

Um mal wieder zur Ernsthaftigkeit zu kommen. Finde alles was ich so erreiche im Game irgendwie super. Sei es bei Stufe 60 das epische Reiten oder mit 70 das epische Flugmount oder den Netherdrachen erhalten zu haben vor kurzem. Habe halt kleine Ziele an denen ich mich Freue. Sehe das ganze halt eben als Spiel und nicht als Lebensaufgabe wie wohl viele andere die WoW die Schuld für ihr mangelndes Interesse an sozialem Verhalten geben.


----------



## Magickevin (17. März 2009)

Mit meinem Mage Classic lvl 60 allein erreicht habe in Silithus kein bock auf quests und nur alles umgehaun was mir ins auge kam^^


----------



## MannyB (17. März 2009)

In einer Gilde Namens Famuli de Caligo zu sein.

Die Member dort sind alle immer sehr hilfsbereit und für einen da. Und darauf, dass wir am 03.04 zum erstenmal Naxx25 allein aus Gildenmember starten werden :-) 

Ciao,

MannyB / Clawfist


----------



## Darkjoker (17. März 2009)

ist nicht schwer..... mein erster 60er mit epic mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



aktuell bin ich recht stolz komplett episch equippt zu sein (also naxx/obsi/archa)


----------



## Xeruat (17. März 2009)

ich freute mich rießig

- als ich endlich level 70 war
- als ich endlich genug ruf hatte für den netherdrachen
- als ich full t4 war
- als ich level 80 wurde
- als ich den grünen proto bekommen habe
- als ich full t7 bzw. t7,5 war

lg marco


----------



## mikeundead (17. März 2009)

Hogger getötet!!


----------



## Ixidus (17. März 2009)

ohne, dass ich mich habe werben lassen oder jemanden geworben zu haben auf einem neuemm server "erster stufe 80 schurke des realm"
drei wochen später "erster magiesuchender res Realm"


----------



## Nightwraith (17. März 2009)

Meine Titelsammlund und den Albinodrachen...
naja, und meinen recht schnellen Naxx10-clear.


----------



## Xhapan (17. März 2009)

*4 Horseman mit 2 Heilern wobei wir alle 4 innerhalb von 15 Sec getötet haben
*Flickwerk mit zwei Heiler + Trashpack ( da wussten wir noch ned das man die im "flickwerkraum" auch töten muss) 
*Roter Proto ^^
*Drückt mir die Daumen, dann kommt heute noch Sarth 3D dazu 

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## xXElfaronXx (17. März 2009)

Hab erst mit BC angefangen, da war ich schon stolz als ich 70 wurde ^^

Viel cooler war es aber mit freunden SSC/FdS zu clearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder firstkill (und auch noch 2-3 dannach) waren immer super. Wir haben uns alle sowas von gefreut. Da war ich schon stolz dabei zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (17. März 2009)

Stolz war ich auf den ersten Sarth 3D-Kill im 25er mit eigener Taktik, die NICHT aus einem Guide stammt. Da ging gut die Post ab im TS! *g*


----------



## SirCotare (17. März 2009)

Erster Großmeister der Kräuterkunde des Realms!
Erster Großmeister der Ersten Hilfe des Realms!
Erster Großmeister der Ersten Hilfe des Realms!
Erster Stufe-80-Druide des Realms!
Erster Großmeisterkoch des Realms!


----------



## Pereace2010 (17. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf meine Gilde! Das sind meine Leute dort mit dehnen ich supergerne zusammen spiele und super viel Spass habe. Wir sind zwar recht klein und nicht so "imba" aber hey wir sind die netteste und lustigste Gilde =)


----------



## WeRkO (17. März 2009)

waffenkammer auf 38 gecleart, zu 2t versteht sich (38mage und 36er pala), hach, das warn noch zeiten


----------



## Assor (17. März 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Es waren ja auch nur 600g ca. ...



Ahja, in Classic hat es 1000g gekostet, 600g war später nach einem Patch.


----------



## Kuya (17. März 2009)

Mehr als 25.000 Allianzler getötet zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (17. März 2009)

Braufestkodo (Bin bei der Allianz).
Meine Weltereignis Titel. (Protodrache ich komme! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
"von der zerschmetterten Sonne".

mfg Brainfreeze


----------



## Feltor (17. März 2009)

Ich war bei den Serverfirstkills von: Sartharion Hero
                                                     Malygos Hero
                                                     Naxxramas Hero

dabei das hat mich ganz schön stolz gemacht


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (17. März 2009)

Ich war sehr stolz als ich endlich meinen Netherdrachen bekam weil ich unbedingt einen haben wollte und richtiglang gefarmt hab bis ich 5000 g zusammen hatte um die q weiterzumachen und die ganzen dailys waren sehr nervig aber als ich ihn hatten war ich voll glücklich 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sirenia (17. März 2009)

noch damals in das echte naxx raiden zu dürfen  
den titel ritter der allianz
das t2 auf der bank verstaubt 
das nachtelfen mount zu reiten als mensch war damals in wow classic 
mit der gilde 2 legendäre items zu hollen 

alles zu 60ziger zeiten ... war das noch tolles spiel


----------



## Thrainan (17. März 2009)

Ansonsten bin ich sehr stolz auf meine Gilde. Ist einfach ein gutes Miteinander dort.


----------



## Deathpenner (17. März 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> mein allererstes mount mit lvl 40 in wow classic....da hab ich mich so gefreut das war echt hammer.



ich auch =D


----------



## Dietziboy (17. März 2009)

Bin stolz darauf dass ich nach ca. 30 angefangenen Charakteren endlich mal einen bis 80 gelevelt habe (die anderen bis max. 45, die meisten zwischen 10 und 20). Ich weiß dass hier Leute mit 5 80ern rumlaufen aber für meine Verhältnisse ist ein derartiges Durchhaltevermögen echt was besonderes ^^


----------



## Fray_2010 (17. März 2009)

tag zusammen...

da ich ein echt farmfauler mensch bin...meine ersten char das schnelle fliegen kaufen zu können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sollte dazusagen das war kurz nach BC start...

da war ich echt stoz drauf...

mfg
Fray_2010


----------



## Harry_ (17. März 2009)

den vernünftigen content vor lichking clear gehabt zu haben^^


----------



## Schlaubel (17. März 2009)

als ich endlich endlich meinen chefkoch titel bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (17. März 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei WoW gemacht oder erreicht worauf ihr stolz seid?
> Es muss nix besonderes sein z.B. Erster des Realms der Stufe 80 erreicht habt oder so^^
> ...
> Und was hat euch glücklich gemacht???


Den Noob Scanner in Naxx zu überleben ^^

Direkt nach Flickwerk, auf dem Weg wo diese grünen Schwabbeln quer drüber kriechen...
Boah hab ich mich gefreut, als ich da zum ersten Mal durchgekommen bin ohne zu verrecken xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Den Noob Scanner in Naxx zu überleben ^^
> 
> Direkt nach Flickwerk, auf dem Weg wo diese grünen Schwabbeln quer drüber kriechen...
> Boah hab ich mich gefreut, als ich da zum ersten Mal durchgekommen bin ohne zu verrecken xD



Das sind "blubbels" zumindest nennen unsere mädels die immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (17. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Das sind "blubbels" zumindest nennen unsere mädels die immer so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol xD Blubbels >.<
Das muss ich mir merken ^^

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Fisch in "Findet Nemo"
... "Meine Blubbeln!!!" >.<


Bin mal gespannt, ob B1ubb was dazu sagt ^^


----------



## traxlerboy (17. März 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Erster Kürschnermeister des realms?
> Volles T7,5 und Maly 25 Equip?
> Viel zu viele Achivements?
> 
> ...




k der satz : Viel zu viele Achivements? und der da Erster Kürschnermeister des realms der würde mir schon den namen alle ehre machen ^^ 


aber gz


----------



## delepis (17. März 2009)

ich bin stolz drauf seit 11.02.05 meinen holypala als main nach 4 jahren immernoch auf holy zu spielen


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (17. März 2009)

das ich nach 6 wochen farmen und 2 wochen verzweiflung endlich den zeitverlorenen protodrachen bekommen hab!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das ich 4 tage nach release 80 geworden bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slimeofthedead (17. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf:

- meinen ersten Raggi kill auf 60
- meinen Nef Kill auf 60
- komplettes T1
- mit nem guten Freund zusammen hdz1 zu zweit auf lvl 68 gecleart zu haben
- Illidan kill


----------



## Teradas (17. März 2009)

Als mit lvl 70 bei mir das erste mal der Prinz in Kara lag und das zu 7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vendar (17. März 2009)

bis 70 geweigert mount zu kaufen, drany schami - elekk, was bin ich, ein Inder?

nene, 70 geworden und dann 4-5 stunden mit oger killen verbracht 

und kurenai mount bleibt das einzige bis ich ne grp für rabenfürst mount find !


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2009)

vendar schrieb:


> bis 70 geweigert mount zu kaufen, drany schami - elekk, was bin ich, ein Inder?
> 
> nene, 70 geworden und dann 4-5 stunden mit oger killen verbracht
> 
> und kurenai mount bleibt das einzige bis ich ne grp für rabenfürst mount find !



Nein, du bist ein Draenei.. und Draenei reiten auf elekk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefocé (17. März 2009)

In BC alles gesehen zuhaben an Raids was es gibt und das alte T3 set vollständig zuhaben.
das waren erfolge


----------



## Takvoriana (17. März 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten meine epische Druidenflugform wirklich "erarbeitet" zu haben und nicht wie heute beim Lehrer zu kaufen :-(
Das selbe mit meinem Hexenmeister mit dem 60er Ross.
Das war wirklich Arbeit und man freute sich wirklich, das erste Mal die Flugform/ das Ross zu benutzen :-)


----------



## Mage_Collina (17. März 2009)

... das erste mal kel gelegt in naxx 25er random ... ich war sehr stolz, vor allem auf den mit engelszungen redenden, stets ruhigbleibenden raidleiter *zwinker zu mausi* ^^


----------



## Donnerbalken (17. März 2009)

Ich hab es damals Pre BC in MC mit meinem Vergelter Paladin geschaft Nummer 3 im Damage Meter zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darauf bin ich bis heute noch stolz ^^ 
Is leider zu lange her aber hatte damals noch ein Screen von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grodmon (17. März 2009)

als ich endlich 70 geworden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2009)

oh hier wurden grad viele "/sign" posts und unnötige diskussionen gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke


----------



## Tomratz (17. März 2009)

Dass ich mich in meiner neuen Gilde ganz schnell als guter Heiler erwiesen habe
und somit eigentlich immer wenn ich kann, auch auf Raids mitgenommen werde.
Leider fehlt mir oft die Zeit, da ich durchaus, wie viele andere hier auch, ein RL
habe (und sogar ein spannendes z.B. während meiner Freizeit in einer 
Hilfsorganisation).


----------



## Vindicus (17. März 2009)

Als mein Pala 70/80 wurd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum ersten mal Kel getötet (: war kein schöner Try aber einzigartig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und auf mein Bärchen(vom Händler in Dalaran da),nicht besonders aber ich bin stolz drauf  (:


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2009)

So fertig. Ich habe mir erlaubt die Seiten des Threads ein wenig durchzugehen und themenfremdes sowie störendes zu entfernen. Dazu gehört die Diskussion um "Stolz auf ein Spiel, du Trottel, get a life etc pp." ebenso dazu wie das /sign unter die Aussage mit WoW aufgehört zu haben. Ich habe die ersten Kommentare stellvertretend für alle anderen User, die WoW beendet haben nicht gelöscht und möchte bitten, sich in Zukunft auf den Kern der Frage zu konzentrieren. 

Ich bin es leid, wenn einige wenige nicht in der Lage sind ein Thema zu erfassen und sich darauf bezogen zu äußern. Ebenso bin ich es leid, solche Threads nur aus den eben genannten Gründen zu schließen und somit die User, die sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigt haben, durch eine Schließung zu bestrafen.


----------



## Technocrat (17. März 2009)

Unsere Gilde gibt es seit dem Anfang von WoW und sie existiert noch und leiten tue ich sie auch. Nun bin ich darauf nicht extra stolz (denn das es so ist liegt nur zum geringsten Teil an mir), aber es macht mich schon recht zufrieden.


----------



## Karoline07 (17. März 2009)

hmm, also da waren:

-mein erstes stufe 40Mount
-mein erstes Betreten der Scherbenwelt
-Erreichen der Stufe 70
-Mein erster Netherdrache
-Botschafter-Titel
-Diplomat-Titel
-Wächter des Cenarius-Titel
-Erreichen der Stufe 80
-jedes einzelne Pet, das ich bekommen habe
-Content clear
-Chefkoch-Titel


Ich als Casual bin eig froh über alles, was ich erreicht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2009)

Oh ja, auf unseren Gildenzusammenhalt bin ich auch sehr stolz. vorallem als wir uns gemeinsam hand in hand gegen den Damaligen Gildenleiter gestellt haben (gründe nenn ich keine). Und wir uns danach nicht aufgespalten haben sondern gemeinsam eine neue Gilde gegründet haben. Auch bin ich Stolz auf unsere Familiäre Lootvergabe ( dass jemand trotz dass es ihn verbessern würde für jemand anderen sofort ohne Nachfrage verzichtet) und im Allgemeinen auf das gute Verhältnis untereinander.


----------



## MC1992 (17. März 2009)

hmmm was soll man sagen^^
Classic: erstes Mount war schon ziemlich geiles gefühl...40er wie 60er...60er natürlich viel mehr...einfach ma die halbe welt abgeritten udn genossen xD
BC: epic flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Netherdrache! Erstes Arenateil für Rating (S3 Kolben) 
LichKing: 80 xD öhm 1700er rating Oo viel mehr gibts da noch net...ah doch endlich vollstrecker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (17. März 2009)

Ich war soooo verdammt stolz auf meinen ersten 60...und das ich die Ony preq. fertig gemacht habe!

Und das ich seit fast 4 und halb jahren mit den Selben leuten zusammenspiele! 

Und natürlich das ich meine große Liebe in WoW gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Layfiron (17. März 2009)

hm mal über legen....
*10min später*
also bin sehr froh alle raids aus wow ,tbc und auch wotlk geamcht zu haben
insgesamt 5 80ger(ja klingt dumm das so viele aber alels gleichziegitg immer gemacht)
naj udn das auc hwenn gehasst werde von vielen dennoch ne nette gilde zu haben



PS: ach ja meine 58k gold ist auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakeros (17. März 2009)

Als ich im Braufest am letzten Tag noch den Braufestwidder bekommen habe, nur um eins mehr gewürfelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellnagel (17. März 2009)

wie überkam mich der Stolz als es 'plong' macht und mein erster Char Level 2 erreicht


----------



## Sroka (17. März 2009)

hmm glaube meinen Netherdrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hart Erfarmt ;>


----------



## Mäuserich (17. März 2009)

Das ich mein anfängliches Schwarz <-> Weiss denken bezüglich der beiden Fraktionen abgelegt habe und nun gute Freunde (sowohl ingame als auch RL) auf beiden Seiten habe!


----------



## -Xero- (17. März 2009)

als wir das erste mal gildenintern kael gelegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für manche nix besonderes aber wir haben uns schon nen keks gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zooom (17. März 2009)

Noch keinen 80er zu haben und noch sehr lange dafür zu brauchen...


----------



## Sakulta (17. März 2009)

ne tolle gilde mit aufgebaut zu haben, mit netten leuten, zu denen ich heute noch kontakt hab und viele auch "rl" kennenlernen durfte. danke "Oktoberfest-Raids"!
meinen priest zu classic-zeiten mit reiner holy-disci-skillung auf 60 gelevelt zu haben
das gute alte MC noch mit 40 mann gemacht zu haben

meinen druiden auf 80 gelevelt zu haben

mit wow pausieren zu können, ohne entzugserscheinungen zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (17. März 2009)

ich hab mich gefreut als ich meinen ersten char auf 40 hatte und mir mein erstes mount kaufen konnte. hach das war echt schön, besonderes da ich zu der zeit viel im schlingdorntal unterwegs war


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2009)

Achja damits nicht 100% offtopic ist : Das erste mal mit lvl 70 Fliegen, auch wenns nur die Lahme Weiße 60% Brieftaube war hat mich doch ein klein wenig stolz gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich bis wotlk kein epic fliegen geschafft habe


----------



## Lyriska (17. März 2009)

Mit lvl 38 bei der Allianz (Gnom, Zwerg, Mensch, Nachtelf, Dranai) ehrfürchtig geworden...


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (17. März 2009)

Siehe Signatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern bekommen ^^


----------



## Esda (17. März 2009)

Noxiel? where are you...? 

ich hab mir damals nen Ast gefreut, als ich mit meinem Dudu die (normale) Fluggestalt bekommen hab... erstmal schön zwei geschlagene Stunden durch die Scherbenwelt gondeln...


----------



## Sty (17. März 2009)

Hm erreicht eigentlich so ziemlich alles.

Doch worauf ich besonders stolz bin :

Unser erster kill von Razorgore mit 29 Mann und der fantastischen Taktik, die Mobs von den Tanks per Demoruf zu kiten ^^

Eigentlich hatten wir damals nicht damit gerechnet Ihn in die zweite Phase zu bekommen, wir wollten lediglich das kiten üben und *puff* war er auf einmal in der zweiten Phase und alle standen noch =)

Und natürlich bin ich persönlich auf meine gesamte damalige Gilde stolz welche es mir ermöglichte die Quest für Thunderfury nach 2-3 Monaten abzuschließen =)

Das war schon ein phantastisches Ereignis zu BC-Zeiten, auch wenn Donneraan sehr einfach war o0


----------



## MklerTollus (17. März 2009)

Worauf ich stolz bin ist, dass ich einen za bär habe und sunwell clear gesehen habe was schon richtig geil ist.


----------



## Fraggles der Heppo (17. März 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht stolz drauf, was ich in meiner langjährigen WoW-Zeit erreicht hab, aber mich hat es riesig gefreut, dass ich echte Freunde in WoW gefunden hab, mit denen ich auch heut' noch Kontakt hab, nachdem ich aus akutem Zeit- und bissl Geldmangel mit WoW aufhören musste.


----------



## Dilan (17. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ^Mein erster richtiger 19er PVP Twink



PvP Twinker ham nen Kleinen

Zitat: am portal nach 1k winter zu stehen und 10 sekunden bevors portal nach 1k aufgeht fröhlich trällernd das portal nach donnerfels zu casten xD

Und solche Typen wie Du werden dafür inzw. mit recht für 24h gebannt.


----------



## Blutdämon (17. März 2009)

ich war damals stolz auf meinen ersten 60 mit epicmount und full t1 teils t2!


----------



## Storminess (17. März 2009)

Der Archimonde Kill!

Der Schrei in unserer Gilde war so Hammer xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> PvP Twinker ham nen Kleinen


Nein, ich bin auch stolz auf meinen 19er.. Vorallem bin ich Stolz, dass ich mit den mir zur verfügung stehenden Mitteln das Beste aus einem lvl 19 Charakter heraus holen konnte was möglich ist.. (darum geht es ja auch beim 80er pvp.. is also nix anderes.. möglichst bestes equip) Und Stolz bin ich , dass ich mir das Gold zum equippen und Verzaubern selbst erspielt habe und nicht wie viele andere PVP twinks mit "papas Kreditkarte" beim chinesen(achtung: Vorurteil) gekauft hab.


----------



## Occasus (17. März 2009)

LvL 40, 60, 70, 80 mit meinem Hexer. Epic-Hexermount. Netherdrachen. Naxx clearen, Malygos und Sartharion clearen. Stolz auf meine Gilde nachm ersten mal Maly ^^. Die Schreie werd ich nicht vergessen. S1, S2 nicht mit Ehre gekauft zu haben.

Stolz darauf Ony solo gelegt zu haben. Stolz darauf mal über 30k Gold gehabt zu haben ^^

Aber vor allem stolz auf mich selber.


----------



## Mystiksitara (17. März 2009)

Ich war/bin stolz darauf, das ich mit 40 schon einen Tiger reiten konnte, war ein hartes Stück Arbeit, da es ja die Anzeigemöglichkeit niedrigsufiger Quest noch nicht gab.
Ich bin mit Level 40 und Pferd ausgerüstet zum Startgebiet der nachtelfen hin und hab von da an alle Quests gemacht bis ich Darnassus ehrfürchtig war :-)

Stolz bin ich aber auch auf die Freunde, die ich durch WoW gefunden hab, mit denen ich mich auch oft in RL treffen und so mittlerweile auch viel von Deutschland und Österreich gesehn hab :-)


----------



## Yagilrallae (17. März 2009)

Damals ZA erste mal clear, da waren wir alle stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend war nur FdS Kel nochmal so eine tolle Stimmung.


----------



## Thrainan (17. März 2009)

ich bin in erster Linie Stolz darauf neben viel Zocken noch genug Zeit für Freunde, Familie und Job übrig zu behalten, etwas das ja auch nicht jedem gelingt. Solange man das hinbekommt sind ingame Erfolge nur zweitrangig. 
Ingame fällt es mir eh zu schwer mich zu entscheiden. Sind einfach zu viele coole Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khard (17. März 2009)

Ahja.. früher..

Mit meinem Hexer als einzigster Gebrechen Hexer aufm Server 2300 Rating gemacht, Schurke + Hexer combi =)

Das waren noch zeiten als man mit Skill und übung noch was machen konnte..

Nya ansonsten.. hm so richtig stolz kann man bei WoW ja nicht auf sich sein.. 

aber nya egal..

lg


----------



## Schlamm (17. März 2009)

Einen 80er zu haben ist schon ein tolles Gefühl


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (17. März 2009)

mich auf lvl 55 gegen einen dk entschieden zu haben und mit meinem schurken weiter gelevelt zu haben kam vorallem geil da ab 3.0 ugf 109% spieler unserer gilde sich einen erstellt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein schurke is bisher trzdem noch nich allzu weit gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vr35i (17. März 2009)

auf mein winterquelltiger einfach  nur schön (wenn mein dk sich gut führt darf er auch bald ein haben)
als ich endlich reiten durfte (level 40)
mein dk 80


----------



## Hurkyl (17. März 2009)

Meinem DK den Albinodrache spendiert zu haben.


----------



## Morphes (17. März 2009)

Das ist leicht zu beantworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Schami und sämptliche alleingänge mit meinem Twink Druiden


----------



## ~Kanye~ (17. März 2009)

Mit meinem erstem Char Krieger auf level 2 aufzusteigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das war wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zugleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schade man sich jetzt nich mehr richtig dadrüber freuen kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (17. März 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Erster Kürschnermeister des realms?


jo hatte ich hinbekommen kurz vor 72 oder 71 xD so ein einfacher beruf 

sonst epichunterq abgeschlossen 
und hoffentlich bald meister der lehren xD


----------



## Dany_ (17. März 2009)

T4 Schultern bei Gruul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Obwohl, nee bin mehr stolz auf meinem Gnom der seid 3 Jahren noch nicht das Maximallevel des jeweiligen Addons geschafft hat (derzeit 55!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (17. März 2009)

also bei mir wars das erste mount mit lvl 40 und dann endlich 60 zu werden. es hat dann immer mehr abgenommen. bei 70 oder epic mount/FM wars dann nicht mehr so doll. und jetzt mit 80... naja bin ich eben 80 geworden.


----------



## Memeron (17. März 2009)

BC - Lady Vaschj kill (natürlich pre patch)

WotlK - Satharion mit 2 drachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (17. März 2009)

Also so richtig stolz war ich das erste mal als ich von 55 auf 58 in 5 Stunden gelevelt habe und das erste mal die Scherbenwelt betreten durfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nochmal das erreichen der Stufe 60, wobei BC schon draußen war, aber ich habe mich trotzdem gefreut. Dann eh klar Stufe 70 und gleich mal FM gekauft. Dann noch Epic-FM vor meinem Bruder, der ungefähr ein halbes Jahr vor mir 70 war. Mein Netherdrache und dann natürlich der Keal-Kill mit meiner Gilde, vorm Nerf, wohlgemerkt hatten damals noch einige "Top"-Gilden auf meinem Server Kael noch nicht down und die ersten BT-Bosse auf Farmstatus.

Und danach kam eig nix mehr worauf ich stolz bin/war.

Habe mittlerweile leider aufgehört, da ich durch meinen Beruf keinen Zeit mehr zum Raiden habe und ich daher keinen Spass mehr am Spiel habe.

Edit: Hab noch vergessen, dass natürlich mein weißer Reittalbuk auch noch dazu gehört. Hätte zwar viel lieber nen schwarzen Reittalbuk (also das Halaa PVP-Mount ohne Rüstung), aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.^^


----------



## SixNight (17. März 2009)

Hatte mit meiner Gilde auf meinem alten Realm als erstes das Achievment "Für die Allianz" ( in 70er Zeiten ) war nicht ganz so leicht mit den ganzen Hordlern im Nacken weil die Kämpfe dort c.a 20 mins gedauert haben.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. März 2009)

Jede Klasse auf mind 60 gebracht darauf bin ich stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (17. März 2009)

Full T4 equipt in einer Woche!!!


----------



## JackLamon (17. März 2009)

Damals in Classic Segnung für meine Priesterin solo "erfarmt" zu haben. Das war das erste und einzige in WoW, worauf ich richtig stolz war/bin. Nach endlosen zig Versuchen und ihn dann endlich in der Hand zu halten. Dann ab nach IF und erstmal zwischen Bank und AH "posen" gegangen.

Heutzutage kriegt man ja alles hinterher geschmissen, aber die Epicquests zu Classic Zeiten waren halt noch richtig EPISCH!


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (17. März 2009)

Hmm... mein größter Erfolg? Wohl, dass ich mich 1 1/2 Monate von WoW loseißen konnte und jetzt mit ner netten Gilde wieder einsteige um den Raidcontent zu erleben, nachdem ich die 80 geknackt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (18. März 2009)

Raggi Firstkill
Nefarion Firstkill
Cthun(fisch) Firstkill
in dem Alten Naxx 2 Wings gesehen zu haben
Lvl 60 geworden zu sein
Thunderfury 'geleecht' zu haben^^
Level 70 Geworden zu sein
Epic Fliegen
Naxx in BC zu clearen
Sämtliche BC firstkills
Netherdrake
mit meinem Magier der erste Karazhan Raid
der erste Wotlk Naxx  Raid
Ruhm des Helden *angeb^^*
Albino Drake
Titel : Botschafter
Juwi und BB auf 450 geskillt zu haben^^
Meinen Chopper gelernt habe
Als ich meine Traumwaffe bekommen hab, Armageddon *schmelz*
Und unser Sartharion 3d 10er kill gestern abend ^^

und Nein, das ist kein fake, ist ja alles nicht so abwegig^^

mfg


----------



## Pacmaniacer (18. März 2009)

BTTony schrieb:


> Wir sind zu 5t in der Violetten Festung gestartet - kein überstarkes Team - war auch RND. Dann hat einer nur scheisse gebaut und ist vorm ersten Boss abgehauen und wir sind zu viert durch. Da waren wir stolz.



Joar kenn ich sowas war bei uns im HDZ4 Timerun so....

Aber Worauf stolz?
Angeln und Kochen 450 Darauf bin ich Stolz.

War mal Bester Feral aufm Realm vom Equip her.Nun leider nur noch platz 2.

Aber am meisten Stolz bin ich auf unsere Gilde.
Jede Woche sau viel spass und kommen sau gut voran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (18. März 2009)

ninox schrieb:


> am portal nach 1k winter zu stehen und 10 sekunden bevors portal nach 1k aufgeht fröhlich trällernd das portal nach donnerfels zu casten xD



Dann sei mal froh, daß Du Dich nie trauen würdest sowas abzuziehen wenn Konsequenzen drohen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. März 2009)

hi, 
ich hab mich immer auf neue reittiere gefreut, und besonders auf das erste mit lvl 40 :-)


----------



## CocainaSic (18. März 2009)

Ich war so richtig stolz drauf als ich meinen Schurken damals auf lvl 70zig gebracht habe und dann nach einiger Zeit Kara, Maggy und Gruul geraidet habe.


----------



## Globi (18. März 2009)

Sunwell gecleart zu haben, das war für mich das grösste Highlight in meiner WoW Zeit.


----------



## Segojan (18. März 2009)

Wo bleibt das Achievement "Größter Angeber des Realms"?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (18. März 2009)

WIeso angeber?

Wenn man auf sowas stolz ist lass doch,

Ich wäre auch stolz drauf damals noch MC oder BWL gemacht zu haben und nicht wie heute Durchruschen....

Bin zwar auch so durch aber ich wollte die Ini´s mal von innen sehen ^^.


----------



## crusader23 (18. März 2009)

Auf meinen Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen  muhahaha


----------



## Bloodpak (18. März 2009)

Erstes Reittier mit LvL 40 war genial^^
Inis, wie Kloster und ZF^^
Level 70 zu erreichen^^
Schwarzer Kampftiger geholt (Heute noch mein Lieblingsmount)^^
Flugmount zu bekommen^^
Ehrfürchtigen Ruf zu erreichen^^
Netherschwingendrachen zu bekommen^^
Kara in 2 Std. clear^^
Level 80 zu erreichen^^
Twinks Level 80^^
Gildenzusammenhalt hält schon bald 3 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumpfkraut (18. März 2009)

- auf meinen Spektraltiger, denn ich schon sehr lange habe! Mittlerweile rennen zwar viele damit rum,trodzdem war ich erster Taure aufm Server mit dem Vieh! Ach ja, wie se damals alle ankammen um zu gaffen und dumme Sprüche abzulassen, weil sie so neidisch waren/sind.

- meinen ersten 70iger

- aufs episch fliegen( dachte ich würde das nie bekommen)

Das wars erstmal...


----------



## Pentu (18. März 2009)

Damals vor langer Zeit mit meinem Ally Kireger Mc und Ony clear zu haben^^


----------



## DieBratwurst (18. März 2009)

Ich hab mich richtig gefreut als ich das Baron mount bekommen hab, sogar noch bevor ich Ehrfürchtig bei der Argetnumdämmerung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChevesieLane (18. März 2009)

ich war damals besonders stolz darauf, ehrfürchtig bei der holzschlundfeste zu werden, und den vorfahren der holzschlundfeste einzusacken =)


----------



## Juicebag (18. März 2009)

Als ich damals mit meinem grünen Hexer von ner Gilde mit nach MC genommen wurde, die mich auch aufgenommen hat, weil damals irgendwie akuter Hexermangel war, und dort dann im ersten run die t1 brust und t1 schultern gekriegt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann einige Zeit später bei Onyxia den T2 Helm. =) So cool sah mein Hexer seitdem nie mehr aus. :-/

Dann war ich noch stolz, dass ich n paar Monate vor WotLK-Release endlich Epic fliegen und kurz danach meinen Netherdrachen bekommen hab.

Und letztendlich noch das komplette pvp-epic set (kein s4 aber egal), womit ich vorm Addon-Release so ziemlich alles umgerotzt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich als ich mit meinem Dudu Heiler die ersten paar male geheilt hab und auch Erfolg hatte, obwohl alle rumgemacht haben, ich hätte zu schlechtes euqip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (18. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz darauf kein wow suchti zu sein und bei den vielen randomgimpgruppen auf meinem server einer der leute zu sein die ihre klasse beherschen.

Es darf geflamed werden :>


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

Wuha mit lvl 64 entlich das gold zu haben um meinem kleinen gnom das epic reiten zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man ich bin nur durch die welt gerannt xD 
am meisten bin ich stolz darauf jeden tag um 16 uhr zu sagen "nix ini ich koch gleich menne kommt nach hause" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja eigentlich net ^^ 

Aber ich bin stolz darauf für ein paar leute ein vorbild zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonrazor (18. März 2009)

1. dieses Spiel zu spielen und diese grossartige Welt & Story erleben & erforschen zu können

2. MC & BWL clear zu Classic-Zeiten

3. etliche andere Sachen, wären aber zuviel sie aufzuzählen, da sie sämtliche Chars betreffen. Und das sind nicht wenig.


----------



## Zaziki (18. März 2009)

Auf meinen Titel 'Vollstrecker'    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (18. März 2009)

Beim ServerFirstKill von Kil'Jaeden mit meiner alten Gilde dabei gewesen zu sein, war schon extrem genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (19. März 2009)

Worauf ich stolz bin?

Nun, auf das ich mit dem Spiel Spass haben kann, nebenbei aber eine bezaubernde Frau, ein schönes Daheim und allgemein ein gefestigtes RL habe! Das bringen viele nicht fertig, was ich traurig finde!

Die erste Gruppe damals in Elwyn bei Hogger.
Die ersten Instanzruns.
Als es noch Ehrfurcht auslöste, wenn sich in IF die T1/2 equipten Non-Casuals Duelle lieferten und nicht jeder Depp mit FullEpic rumrannte incl. dem falschen Glauben er sei Mehr-Besser.
Open PVP bei Tarrents Mill

Stolz darauf, dass ich das erleben durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SiJa


----------



## Valnar93 (19. März 2009)

Arena gerockt.


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2009)

Aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (19. März 2009)

Ich bin Stolz 4 Jahre in einer Wundervollen Welt verbracht zu haben, auf jeden Schritt den meine Chars gemacht haben.
Auf jedes Item das ich je bekommen habe auf jedes geschrieben Wort im Forum oder Ingame Chat.
Bin Stolz auf jeden Bosskill und die ganze Zeit die ich mit meinen RL kollegen in WoW verbracht habe als auch neue Kollegen gefunden zu haben.

Im Grunde genommen bin ich weniger Stolz auf mich, sondern mehr froh es erlebt zu haben.
Eine schöne Zeit, will ich nicht missen. Viele wundervolle Momente, viele Lustige Momente.
Woran ich mich am liebsten erinnere ist das Aq event, noch nie so viele WoWler auf einem Fleck gesehen.
Ach und die Classic Zeit als T1/2 noch Episch war und es keinen Easymode gab.
Generell waren die letzten 4 Jahre sehr episch, sowohl ingame als auch rl!

Ich bin Stolz ein WoW'ler zu sein & Rl zu haben, vor allem das ich 
nie auf die Rl Flamer gehört habe ich sei ein Nerd. Das ist das wichtigste denk ich, WoW & Rl zu genießen ohne sich
dabei von jemanden den Spass vermiesen zu lassen. Darauf bin ich Stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (19. März 2009)

"Meister der Lehren" zu werden.

Und meiner Gilde treu geblieben zu sein seit 4 Jahren, auch wenn sie selten mal mehr als 5 aktive Member hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balyndar (19. März 2009)

Das beste wo ich mich noch dran erinnern kann ist

1. Mein erster Za 4er timed run (war ne rnd grp), war einfach perfektes Zusammenspiel und hat richtig Laune gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Dann natürlich das 60er Ross vom Hexenmeister, nach etlichem Zeugs sammeln und ewiger Suche nach Leuten die Lust haben auf Düsterbruch endlich auf dem Vieh durche Gegend zu preschen, wunderbar xD

3. Erster Prinz Kill und somit Kara Clearrun, super Abend im Ts =D


----------



## Malarki@buffed (19. März 2009)

Stolz teil einer Community zu sein die um halb 1, mitten in der Woche noch in völlig Sinnfreien Threads rumpostet! <3


----------



## Daywa (19. März 2009)

Nach 4 Stunden intensiver Heilung und einigen Adrenalinschüben den Titel "der Unsterbliche" überm Kopf zu haben. Und auf unsere Gilde, die innerhalb von kurzer Zeit zu den Serverbesten gehört. Mir niemals die die gute Laune von irgendwelchen Miesepetern verderben zu lassen, und darauf, das alles so läuft wie es läuft. Sowohl ingame als auch im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dlpo8 (19. März 2009)

Ich wurde es mal so sagen

1.Ich bin Stolz drauf das ich damlas mit ansehen konnte wie die Tore damals geöfnet wurden 
2.Ich habe jeden boss fallen sehen obs nun die Bosse im Classic world of warcraft waren oder BC,Woltk
3.Das ich bis her sogut wie alle erfolge habe
4.Und das ich seid anbeginn von World of Warcaft immer noch bei meiner ersten Gilde bin und das wir immer noch platz 1 sind im Ranking der Top Gilden vom Server


----------



## The-Quila (19. März 2009)

uuuh haufen zeugs

allein 3 hordies auseinandergenaommen 2 magier ein krieger. bin selbst magier (frost).

mit 3 stoffies in alterac nen warri auseinandergenommen, der wesentlich besseres equip hatte (azzinoth gleven set, war auch zu 70er zeiten) und 3 heiler zu seiner untserstürzung im rücken.

endlich nen titel für alle hauptstädte ehrfürchtig bekommen.

kloster kathedrale mit 4 lvl 33-36ern geschafft.

ein alteractal gewonnen, bei dem der eislord vor unserer festung und die horde schon darin war. haben die komplette schlacht noch gedreht. beste aktion dadrin ever.

tausendwinter verteidigung gewonnen, und der horde weder einen turm gelassen, noch die möglichkeit fahrzeuge zu bauen.

bei diversen trashgruppen in verschiedenen isntanzen als einzgier zu überleben und zu sagen: "genau deshalb bin ich frost geskillt"

das komische hordelager in schlingendorn  (gromgol?) zu dritt gestürmt, weil irgend son feiger blutelf pala sich anchm ganken unserer twinks drinv ersteckt hatte. anschließend (das dann mittlerweile zu elft) nen sturmangriff auf tarrens mühle der über ne stunde feinstes open pvp geliefert hat.

mein erstes epic (der dolch aus maraudon)

n haufen meiner achievements, die net jeder hat.

und und und



habe nen haufen spaß schon gehabt mit dem spiel. naja bc war nciht so der bringer, aber wotlk is einsame spitze (bis auf die lags) top story. gefällt mir sehr und das obwohl blizzard anscheinend mit jedem patch und hotfix versucht mir den spielspaß zu nehmen ;P


----------



## Visssion (19. März 2009)

ja wow classic das mount war schon übelst geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gold erstmal zu haben auf dem lvl und dann dieses komfortable fortbewegungsmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigsteven (19. März 2009)

Da gibts einiges, worauf ich stolz bin und worüber ich mich gefreut habe.
hab zu pre BC Zeiten angefangen mit einem Krieger.

In den Blackrock Tiefen war leider der Rest meiner Gruppe gestorben, nur ich stand noch. Gegen mich 3 Elite-Dunkeleisenzwerge. Gegenschlag angeworfen, Battle-Cry und und Demoralisierung. Die 3 Zwerge gingen down und ich stand noch mit knapp 5 % Leben. Da dachte ich: "Das hat bestimmt noch keiner vor mir geschafft".

Erreichen der Stufe 60 war für mich sowas wie ein Ritterschlag. 

Der erste erfolgreiche Raid im geschmolzenen Kern. Mann, war das ein Gefühl, mit 39 weiteren Mitstreitern das geschafft zu haben.

Bei einem weiteren MC-Run 5 Items, die ich dann auch alle trug eingesackt. Geiles Gefühl, wenn man an einem Abend seine Ausrüstung um 200 % verbessert.

Das erste schnelle Mount. Boah, war ich plötzlich schnell.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

30 x Kriegshymne, 30 x Arathi, 30 x Alterac Marken: der schwarze Kriegsraptor ist mein, cooles Extra-Mount, yeah.

Die Abwehr eines Schurken, der mich beim questen plötzlich aus dem Hinterhalt angriff. (spiele aufm PVP-Server)

Als ich über die letzte Hügelkuppe ritt und Schattrath erblickte, das sah schon erhaben aus.

Endlich der Netherdrachen. Auch wenn heute alles "Proto" ruft: mir gefällt der am besten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich durch Quests in Nordend die ersten sichtbaren Veränderungen herbeiführte und so neue Bereiche "freispielte", das fand ich toll.


Gibt sicher noch mehr, aber wer weiß, wieviele nach dem vierten Punkt aufgehört haben, mitzulesen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (19. März 2009)

Hm naja ich war stolz als...

- mein Druide 60 wurde
- mein Druide mit 64 sein schnelles Mount hatte
- mein Druide 70 wurde
und GANZ wichtig:
- beim 1. Sethekk Hero Run nach der Flugformquest der Rabenfürst gedroppt ist und ich eine 100 gewürfelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (19. März 2009)

Ich war/bin sehr stolz drauf mit meinem Lasereulenbullen T4 komplett zu haben, vor allem, weil es eins der schönsten sets in meinen Augen is^^

War ein tolles Gefühl ein Epic set komplett zu haben, zumal ich das noch nicht zuvor geschafft habe.


----------



## Gorfindel (19. März 2009)

Worauf ich Stolz bin!

Habe mit meiner Frau eine Gilde aufgebaut die richtung gut zusammen geschweißt ist, 
bin seit 3 Jahren Raid leiter und leite seit Wotl Erfolgreich meine Gilde durch den Content, nur noch Maly steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gruß Gorfi


----------



## Dokagero (19. März 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> den drachen aus hdz4 hc


Auf den kann man ned wirklich stolz sein.
Brauchst nur mit 5 leuten 5 mal HdZ4 gehen, fertig. Dann hastn sicher.


----------



## Kenoas (19. März 2009)

ninox schrieb:


> am portal nach 1k winter zu stehen und 10 sekunden bevors portal nach 1k aufgeht fröhlich trällernd das portal nach donnerfels zu casten xD



XD hast dich aber in die (wie fast immer) große truppe einladen lassen und dann portal gemacht ? ^^ muss ich auch mal machen als mage...

Ich binn stolz einen 80er gnom zu haben ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aja und epic flugmount das ich in 2 tagen von 0 auf 5k gefarmt hatte..wenn man bedenkt binn immer im 50gold berreich^^


----------



## Ligyron (19. März 2009)

nun ja schon seti release zu spielen, alles miterlebt zu haben, wie zb. ahn quiraj eröffnung auf meinem server etc. und ja alles ausprobiert zu haben wie old naxx und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich versuche noch bei alten fraktionen durch ehrfürchtig zu werdn um irgndwelche gadgets etc. zu kriegn ma schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jedn fall leb ichn bissl im "alten wow"


----------



## Seawater (19. März 2009)

Hm, also ich bin nicht stolz auf items oder irgend welche Raiderfolge.

Was mich stolz macht ist, das WIR (also die Gildenmember) eine Gilde zusammengestellt bzw. formiert haben, wo es einfach Spaß macht zu spielen. Wo jeder jedem alles gönnt, also Neid ein fremdwort ist. Bei der man sich auch oft nur im TS über dies und das unterhalten kann und viel zusammen lacht. 

Auf das bin ich stolz bzw. das freut mich am meisten bei WoW. 

Euch noch nen schönen Tag.


(PS.: Ja ich habe auch RL- Freunde hehe, aber mich auch schon mit Leuten im wirklichen Leben getroffen, die ich über WoW kennengelernt habe.)


----------



## Greg09 (19. März 2009)

lvl 70 erreicht und flugmount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostwölfin (19. März 2009)

Hm, am stolzesten hat mich mein Glimmernetzjungtier gemacht. =) 
Als ich mit meinem Schurken (erster char) so lvl 26 war, sah ich es zum ersten mal neben einem Spieler in Og, und dachte mir : DAS ist das perfetkte Pet für meinen Char.( und dabei war ich echt kein Spinnenfreund... die Krabbelanimation verursachte manchmal echt Gänsehaut).
Dann musste ich leider feststellen, das es aus einer hohen Ini kommt, und ich die Chance vor lvl 58 oder eher mehr nicht bekommen werde.

Wir waren keine großartigen Inigeher, und als ich den Lvl erreicht hatte, mit dem ich die Quest für die Spinne annehmen konnte (muss so mit 56 gewesen sein) - bin ich sofort los... und habe alleine erst mal 2 Stunden die Ini im Stealth ausgekundschaftet, bis ich die Viehcher gefunden hatte (ohne zu verrecken), und dann trickste, kopfnusste und 'verwand' ich mir da drinnen meinem Meister, bis ich alle Eier hatte. Sterben lassen musste ich mich dann aber einige Male, da ich manche Richtungen nur einmal einschlagen konnte...von vorne ließen sich die älteren Mobs eben nicht nussen, und für Ablenken waren die kaum anfällig.
Ich kenne heute noch das Timing der Mobs, wie die sich da drinnen bewegen *g*.

Ich hab diesen Teil des Schwarzfelsens nie wieder mit ner Gruppe gemacht... aber mir mein Pet alleine geholt, und das so 'jung'. Darauf bin ich heute noch stolz^^ meine Glimmer.
=D und durch die Animation bin ich gekrabbel jetzt so gewöhnt, das ich auch im RL vor keiner Spinne mehr erschrecke *lacht*.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. März 2009)

Ich bin generell auf alles stolz was mein Priester hat.


----------



## Marienkaefer (19. März 2009)

Für jemanden wie mich, der so questfaul ist ---> Epic fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King_Rodriguez (19. März 2009)

Titel: "Meister der Lehren Bloodsaber" 

und das geld für epic fliegen noch vor 70 erfarmed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (19. März 2009)

Ich habe Anfängern geholfen, ohne mich ausplündern zu lassen^^


----------



## RosaTauchadin (19. März 2009)

Mal sehen...
-99. best equipter HolyPala zu BCZeiten (laut be.imba.hu) ... und ich weiss das die seite doof ist
-ReitTiger
-1700er Wertung zu BC-Zeiten 


Ja ich weiss , die sachen sind bissl sinnlos....trotzdem bin ich stolz drauf =)


----------



## Arquilis (19. März 2009)

ich hab mich gefreut als ich lvl 40 geworden bin und mein mount gekrigt hab^^

und ich hab mal mit ner 3er gruppe aus nem 39er priester, nem 46er jäger und nem 46er pala (mir) den zul farrak endboss geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikeyMagic (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir als erst ein Jahr alte Raid & Fun Gilde haben es geschafft fast alle Elite Gilden im Ranking zu überholen und auf Platz 3 des Servers zu landen. Das alles mit viel Spaß und ohne Raidstreß. Schaut mal selber: http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/malfurion/index_alliance.html

Gilde: ShadowKings
Fraktion: Allianz
Server: Malfurion
Website: http://shadowkings-eu.wowstead.com


----------



## gismo1voss (19. März 2009)

Bin mal in einer neuen Gilde eingetretten,und Abens drauf Kara und habe direkt das Pferd von Atumen gewonnen.Mann waren die sauer^^


----------



## shady197 (19. März 2009)

Die bescheuerten Gargoyles damals im alten Naxx... ach des warn noch zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... hmmggg... ok ja es war was schönes die blöden Dinger zu legen und Naxx war ja damals ehh schon nen Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wenn ich auf WotLK eingeschrenkt bin... dann sag ich mal das Sinnlose Gebombe in NAxx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamillo (19. März 2009)

hallo, ich war mächtig stolz als ich mein ersten Char auf 70 hatte... Ich bin damals nach Nethersturm über die Brücke geritten und hatte durch das entdecken mein Lvl-Up. Ich war so stolz dass ich glatt von der Brücke gefallen bin... *wirklich*!!! ich kannte die ja noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (19. März 2009)

Best equipter Schami des Realms =)
Jeden High end boss zu legen
und gebraucht zu werden in der Gilde is für mich jeden Tag einer der größten Erfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlaa (19. März 2009)

hmmm meine größten erfolgs erlebnisse in wow sind noch aus den bc zeiten :

also als ich lvl 40 würde und mir mein erstes mount gekauft habe :=) Das war schon eine gr0ße freude damals
Dan lvl 70 zu werden und meinen ersten kara run zu machen.

Und wodrauf ich bis jetzt immer noch stolz bin ist das ich vor wotlk und die ganzen boss nerf patches bc komplet clear hatte


----------



## exodit (19. März 2009)

mit meinem zwerg bergbau und schmiedekunst hochzuskillen + auf 70 leveln ... zwerg+/troll spielen reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus


----------



## Knowme (19. März 2009)

Als mir vor nun gut einem Jahr mein ZG Raptor gedroppt ist. Man war das schön, und da bin Ich heute noch stolz drauf, da das Teil auf nem Ally Char ziemlich auffällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (19. März 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei WoW gemacht oder erreicht worauf ihr stolz seid?
> 
> Es muss nix besonderes sein z.B. Erster des Realms der Stufe 80 erreicht habt oder so^^
> 
> ...



hogger gelegt


----------



## Annovella (19. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ^Mein erster richtiger 19er PVP Twink



Darauf wäre ich nicht stolz, mir wärs peinlich soeinen zu besitzen.

Also das größte Ereignis war natürlich den eigendlich für unbesiegbar bekannten Hogger zu legen, das geschrei im Teamspeak war riesig. Ansonsten TF zu bekommen.



Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Best equipter Schami des Realms =)



Das ist relativ.


----------



## Cylierie (19. März 2009)

vor ca. 2 jahren als ich lv 54 war, tauchten in if ein paar chars auf die mega genial aussahen, das war eine alte raidgruppe die sich nach langer zeit mal wieder getroffen hatte um einmal wieder zusammen raiden zu gehen....ich stand nur da und habe den priester angehimmelt und all die anderen chars die da so episch rumstanden...mein gedanke war dann nur irgendwann soll meine priesterin auch mal so aussehen! Nach 10 monaten hatte ich es dann geschafft, nun standen die leute ehrfürchtig vor mir und fragten und staunten^^ darauf war ich auch echt stolz :-)


----------



## SonGokuKid (19. März 2009)

also ich bin darauf stolz das ich damals mit meinem hexer nach hyjal reingekommen bin.
das war für mich das schönste


----------



## Animos93 (19. März 2009)

LvL 40 als ich mein erstes Mount bekommen habe!^^ Und ich war einer der ersten auf meinem realm die t7,5 voll hatten


----------



## Marnir (19. März 2009)

zu den Gründungsmitgliedern ner Gilde zu gehören, die es innerhalb von 2 Monaten von Naxx 10er zu Satharion+3 25/10 geschafft hat und Platz 6 des Realms is. 

Außerdem mein erstes Reitmount auf lvl 40 kurz nach dem Start von BC...epischer Moment ;D und nen Netherdrache von dem ich nie gedacht hätte mal so ein Teil besitzten zu werden...

mfG Andurios - EU Nerathor


----------



## Ighov (19. März 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Es waren ja auch nur 600g ca. ...



nein! ganz früher waren es echt 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thevike (19. März 2009)

Hmmmm... mir schwillt zwar nich direkt die Brust etc., aber:
1. Ich hab meinen Feuerstuhl zusammengefarmt.
2. Ich war einer von 2 Heilern, die in Satharion 25, nachdem über die Hälfte des Raids bei 70% oder so umgekippt ist, bis zum Ende durchgeheilt haben!!! Das war heftig ^^ Meine Finger taten weh, mein Kopf rauchte, aber wir hatten es geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Mein erster 10er/25er Raid ^^ (ja ein bisschen nostalgisch aber was solls xD)
4. Eine Reihe von Arenasiegen zu BC Zeiten. Ich hatte überhaupt kein PvP Eq und der Schurke, mit dem ich gewonnen hatte, hatte ganze 2 oder 3 Nicht-Set-Teile ^^ Unsere Gegner waren da deutlich besser ausgestattet, deswegen waren die Siege auch sehr schwer erarbeitet. Als Belohnung gabs S4 Handschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die hab ich immer noch ^^)


----------



## Magician.^ (19. März 2009)

Mhh, war froh das erstma Kara zugehen.

Den Drachen vor HDZ(Der Boss da..Anachronos oder so >.<) nach OG zukiten.
Die Mobs vom Dunkelm Portal nach Shatt zukiten (pre WotlK)
Den Mob aus dem Schattenmondtal nach Shatt zukiten, der ab 50% nur mithilfe eines Buches verwundbar gemacht werden kann (pre WotlK)

Dann auf ne 1,8 Wertung in der Arena zukommen.
Naxx40 zuclearen und t3 Schultern zuhaben (mit BC)

tjo, da gibts bestimmt noch paar Sachen die mir aber jz nit einfallen


----------



## Frozo (19. März 2009)

Ich bin besonders Stolz auf mich, dass ich meinen, seit PRE BC nicht mehr gespielten Krieger, endlich über 60 gelevelt habe xD
Leider war ich nie in einer pre bc raid inze (ausser mit meinem 80er dk) vermisse die alten zeiten echt, da konnte man noch stolz sein ein schnelles mount zu haben usw
heute ist so zeugs nichts mehr wert.


----------



## Maine- (19. März 2009)

uff^^ also das beste worauf ich stolz bin^^



- durchs schlingendorntal mit mühe gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- mit 40 mein erstes mount!

- diese hammer sense die man von ner quest ausn versunkenen tempel bekommt ! man sah die hammer aus 

- mit 66 die hexerquest fürs mount fertig gemacht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man war das toll mi 100% durch nagrand zu reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- stufe 70 

- stufe 80

- 11 titel zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (19. März 2009)

hmm alle Rassen/Klassen lvl 80? Naja ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich damals mehr über meinen Sieg beim Angelevent gefreut ... als es noch keine Schwarmsuche etc gab ^^.


----------



## Vérwanord (19. März 2009)

Dass mich mehr als 1k Allies auf Igg haben weil ich im /2 rumspamme.


----------



## Greshnak (19. März 2009)

Das ich alleine Schwarzkralle die Wilde gekillt habe.


----------



## blindhai (19. März 2009)

...,dass ich Stufe 80 erreicht habe...nach schier unendlichen Stunden des Questens was mir wie eine Ewigkeit vorkam.


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (19. März 2009)

Als ich meinen ersten *EIGENEN* Charackter angefangen hab...

ich war stolz wie n Eierkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victiln (19. März 2009)

hmm, alle 5 heimatstädte auf ehrfürchtig

oder zu bc, als ich dann nach ewigem farmen den s2 hammer für ehre und 5k gold fürs epische fliegen beisammen hatte

ansonsten noch nen 7h run durch naxx 10er, 1h nachdem ich 80 wurde und der Malygos 25 server 4th, bzw alli 2nd


----------



## Massìv (19. März 2009)

Insert_Name_Here schrieb:


> Als ich meinen ersten *EIGENEN* Charackter angefangen hab...
> 
> ich war stolz wie n Eierkuchen
> 
> ...


Hmm also mir fallen da 2 Dinge ein.
Zu Classic Zeiten noch 6 Monaten level 60 endlich Full T1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann in WRATH 2 Wochen nach Release Full T7,5.


----------



## Freyen (19. März 2009)

Dass ich es mit meinem Tauren zu Classic Zeiten geschafft hatte mit lvl 41 ehrfürchtig bei OG zu sein 
und gerade soviel Gold zusammen hatte, dass ich mir den Reitwolf leisten konnte. 
Danach hatte ich noch 3 Silber und 12 Kupfer übrig.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße,
Freyen


----------



## Greshnak (19. März 2009)

Es gab nochwas:
Als ich nach langer Zeit endlich WoW spielen konnte und ca 5 Tage nach Weihnachten von nem Freund angeschrieben wurde. Ich war erst Level 9 und konnte voller Stolz auf meinen Level 20 Main umloggen ^^ Das war schön


----------



## Kazua (19. März 2009)

Hmm stolz naja am meisten darauf es geschaft zu haben aufzuhören blödes woltk mach keinen spaß hasse lvlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst: - als mein main 70 war
          - als mein erster twink 70 war 
           -kara clar 
           - und mein braufestkodo und mein netherrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (19. März 2009)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> Mhh, war froh das erstma Kara zugehen.
> 
> Den Drachen vor HDZ(Der Boss da..Anachronos oder so >.<) nach OG zukiten.
> Die Mobs vom Dunkelm Portal nach Shatt zukiten (pre WotlK)
> ...


 OMG du hast ja geduld von Hdz bis nch Og zu laufen net mal mit mount und dann noch den anderen beschiessen mir wäre das viel zu langweilig gewesen


----------



## nirvanager1 (19. März 2009)

war erster hunter auf aman'thul mit 5/5 t7

Edit:meines wissens nach


----------



## Leang (19. März 2009)

erster alchi des realms

nach ewigen raidabenden archi mal umgehauen

noch zu bc zeiten 3 bosse von sunwell gesehen

hdz 4 mount 

und noch paar sachen die mir aber auf die schnel nicht einfallen


----------



## Sabrina1 (19. März 2009)

Nach 840 Hardcore Quest während eine andere Rufquest parallel lief am selben Ort,den Winterquell Tiger zu besitzen.
Mittlerweile bekommt man das Ding hinterher Geschmissen fürn Appel und nen Ei.
Deswegen ist es eigentlich auch Quatsch wegen den Erfolgen manche haben viele Sachen noch gemacht bevor die genervt wurden.
Das müsste man von jeder Statistik und Items sehen können.

MFG Brina


----------



## Shagra (19. März 2009)

Mit meiner Hexe damals Rang 14 zu erreichen und den coolsten Titel von WoW überhaupt zu haben 
Oberste Kriegsfürstin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darauf die Hexenmeister Epicmount Quest mit 60 abgeschlossen zu haben, damals war das noch schwer und kostenintesiv, net so wie heute wo mans mit 61 beim lehrer lernt
ansonsten auf 3ma gladi titel und darauf mit WoW aufgehört zu haben ABER die meine Zeit mit diesem Spiel in sehr guter Erinnerung zu behalten.
 Grüsse 
Kastalia


----------



## Reschmet (19. März 2009)

Mit lvl 40 gleich das gold fürs mount gehabt zu haben und danach von bootybay bis silbermond geritten zu sein OHNE ZU STERBEN!
Mein erstes Schiedekunstteil herzustellen und es gleich anzuziehen


----------



## w3stp0l3 (19. März 2009)

Ohje einiges,
Als ich mein Thunderfury bekommen hab (erstes aufm server^^).
C'thun und 4 Horsemen in Classic, Kil'jaeden in BC und Sartharion 10 3D Firstkills.
Scarab Lord, Grand Marshall und Brutal Gladiator Titel.
Erster 80er, Juwe und BB des Realms.
Mounts: Schwarzer Protodrache, Winterquellsäbler, Qiraji Drohne und das beste ever: Phoenix von Kel'thas (gefühlter puls von 300 beim würfeln^^)
7000 Erfolgspunkte-marke geknackt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


60k Gold und trotz allem noch ein gesundes RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abtplouton (19. März 2009)

w3stp0l3 schrieb:


> Ohje einiges,
> Als ich mein Thunderfury bekommen hab (erstes aufm server^^).
> C'thun und 4 Horsemen in Classic, Kil'jaeden in BC und Sartharion 10 3D Firstkills.
> Scarab Lord, Grand Marshall und Brutal Gladiator Titel.
> ...




lass mich raten...

du bist ein hyperaktives 11-12 jähriges kind, das einen untoten schurken namens "ub3rR0xX0r_fr0m_b3HinD.bâckstáb0R_ulT1m4Te^KiléR" spielt


----------



## Salveri (19. März 2009)

zu meinem vor-vorposter, ich bin selten skeptisch, aber das klingt doch ziemlich aus den fingern gezogen *g* aber will auch nich überschnell handeln, wenn des alles wahr is dann gz ^^.


Worauf ich wirklich stolz war ? Nun, auf mein allererstes Epic Reitmount (zu 60er zeiten noch), ich hatte damals nich viel zeit zum spielen, bin deswegen auch recht spät 60 geworden und alle meine "Freunde" haben scho wild MC geraidet, nunja, nach monatelangen farmen dann hab ich es endlich gehabt, die ca 1000g die man damals noch brauchte. DA war ich wirklich Stolz, aber mitlerweile kann man eigendlich auf nix mehr wirklich stolz sein ^^...


----------



## fabdiem (19. März 2009)

bald dungeon 2 set voll^^

wenn ich das hab bin ich stolz


----------



## Darnak (19. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf meine gilde.. das wir sartharion zu 20zigst auch mit 3 adds geschaukelt haben =)
und stolz bin ich auf mein halbes t3 set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach das waren noch zeiten^^


----------



## Sabrina1 (20. März 2009)

Darnak schrieb:


> und stolz bin ich auf mein halbes t3 set
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube das sich viele gerne noch zurück Erinnern,vor allen wenn über 40 Leute im TS rumgröhlen (40+Zuhörer)


----------



## Druda (20. März 2009)

Stolz...auf meine inzwischen ueber 50 Mounts als Taure? Was inzwischen nicht mehr schwer sein sollte.
Und darauf, dass ich damals noch echte 40er Raids miterleben durfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chief94 (20. März 2009)

Also ich bin auf 3 Sachen stolz:

1. Epic Flug Skillung
2. Netherdrache  
und 3. Winterquellfrostsäbler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (20. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, stolz bin ich im Spiel auf nichts. Ich denke, so ein Spiel ist auch der falsche Art für sowas wie Stolz.
Schließlich bewege ich nur einen virtuellen Charakter durch eine virtuelle Welt.


----------



## ciaz (20. März 2009)

Natürlich gibt es einige raid/quest/item/pvp technische Sachen auf die man stolz ist. Aber ich persönlich bin noch am frohesten darüber eine Gilde zu haben, mit denen man auch nach 3 4 Jahren noch was zusammen macht und sich "gern" hat. *g*


----------



## DreiHaare (20. März 2009)

w3stp0l3 schrieb:


> Ohje einiges,
> Als ich mein Thunderfury bekommen hab (erstes aufm server^^).
> C'thun und 4 Horsemen in Classic, Kil'jaeden in BC und Sartharion 10 3D Firstkills.
> Scarab Lord, Grand Marshall und Brutal Gladiator Titel.
> ...



Schätzelein...wenn das alles stimmen würde, was ich absolut nicht glaube...dann bleibt gar kein Platz für eine Art gesundes RL. Da bleibt auch kein Platz für irgendetwas anderes in deinem Leben.
Also, wie auch immer...irgendwo hast du auf jeden Fall gelogen.


----------



## Motte (20. März 2009)

Also bei mir persönlich...

Kriegsbär der Armani *ganzstolzsei* 
Das erste und einzige mal das wir den Time run geschafft haben. 

Und T7 Komplett. Seit D1 (T0) Wars mir nie vergönnt das komplette set zu bekommen, 1 teil hat immer gefehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. März 2009)

Das ich nie süchtig nach WoW geworden bin und jetzt auf andere MMOs warte. Die Luft ist einfach raus und 3.1 wird eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Wussy (20. März 2009)

Ich habe mich damals tierisch gefreut als ich mir die unaufhaltbare macht kaufen konnte
Leider kam dann bc und sie war nichtsmehr wert habs aber trotzdem noch inner bank liegen das erinnert mich so an meinerstes richtiges epic fuer level 60


----------



## Tramadol (20. März 2009)

Ganz klar meinen Pvp rang, zwar nur 11 und andrer char 9 aber das war schon hart genug das alte pvp system damals war einfach knüppel dick... wenn halt der kerl vor/hinter einem am tag davor 5k ehre mehr hatte als man selbst musste man ranglotzen, immer im direkten vergleich um den rang kämpfen müssen das war wirklich ein krasser Rankingfight damals. Das ganze über Wochen um sich stück für stück hochzukämpfen.

wenn ich jetzt noch den "episch" erfolg für full25 epix bekomm hab ich eigentlich mein pensum bis 3.1 erreicht, hab zwar den Held der eisigen Weiten nicht, aber nur wegen den Hero Bossen also soweit alles gesehen und gelegt an raidcontet, bin darauf nich wirklich "stolz" dazu gabs viel zu viel schnellere und der content is ja auch nicht allzu schwer aber mich freuts trotzdem.

Classic hab ich leider weniger geraidet, hatte damals hauptsächlich meine schurkin gespielt und naja da wars mit raids immer etwas schwer, es gab viele schurke und ich war damals wegen rl freunden nur in ner kleinen Gilde. Als ich damals mit meinem priest meinen pvpv rang hatte und endlich richtig mit pve anfangen wollte kam schon bald darauf BC... hab leider damals nur paar MC runs gemacht und ZG einige male gecleart (anfang respektvoll) zu dieser Zeit wär ich gern noch aktiver gewesen aber naja was solls 

Lookin foward to uldu


----------



## Mixmorks (20. März 2009)

Als WoW noch nicht super einfach war (sondern anfordernd, unbalanced) und man wirklich noch Sachen erreichen musste und sie einem nicht nachgeworfen wurden,
da hab ich mich nen Keks gefreut als ich nach all der harten Arbeit endlich Level 40 erreicht habe und auf mein Pferd huepfen durfte. : D
Und als ich Level 58 erreicht habe musste ich natuerlich so schnell es ging von den Pestlaendern in die Scherbenwelt. : - >
Der naechste grossartige Moment war dann, als ich nach ewigem questen mein brennendes super Pferd bekommen hab. Hat ne ganze Weile gebraucht bis ich all den Kram und die Gruppe fuer die Instanz hatte.
Und der letzte Moment ist dann (fuer mich als gelegenheitsspieler) Prinz Kaelthas sterben zu sehen. Das war das weiteste das ich je gekommen bin im High End content.

Jetzt im Nachhinein natuerlich sehe ich nur irrelevante Dinge daring...
Es ist jetzt wieder nur ein Spiel. ; )


----------



## ink0gnito (20. März 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> ohne, dass ich mich habe werben lassen oder jemanden geworben zu haben auf einem neuemm server "erster stufe 80 schurke des realm"
> drei wochen später "erster magiesuchender res Realm"



Mal davon abgesehen, das werben dingens eh nur bis lv 60 was bringt, hm ja toll.

Topic.: 280% zu BC zeiten & 2 berufe auf max. gebracht zu haben.
Ich bin verdammt farm faul, hab ewig gebraucht, mich dazu bringen zu können und am ende war ich ohne ende stolz.
Selbiges gilt damals zu S3 zeiten in arena Gladi geworden zusein..shice war ich stolz als ich S3 Swords, Dagger und schoulders hatte..
Achja Schlossknacken auf max. gebracht zu haben zu BC zeiten, darauf war ich ebenfalls stolz, da ich von classic bis BC 08 mit skill 170 rumlief ;D


----------



## Grushdak (20. März 2009)

Hmmm, worauf bin ich stolz ? ...

- daß ich nun fast 14,5 Jahre clean bin
- dem Tod schon mehrmals "von der Schippe gesprungen" bin

achso und ingame (nebensächlich)

- diesen Erfolg um die Eröffnung des Dunklen Portals habe, wo man nen Boss (?) killen musste
- erstes Mount
- Epic Mount
- Flugmount
- Epicflugmount

- über 1 Jahr WoW Pause gemacht habe (ja das Spiel kann einen fesseln")


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- früher in einer recht erfolgreichen und vor allem sehr netten Gilde gespielt habe 

- ich nun endlich ins Bett komme ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## Kamar (20. März 2009)

Hmm joa auf was ich stolz bin... auf mein Zulianischen Tiger
Als ich mir mein PvP Mount gekauft hab(Alterac ist die Hölle in Hinterhalt *kotz*).
Als ich das erste mal Malygos, Naxx auf Hero gecleart habe war auch toll.
Und natürlich mein volles T7,5 Set


----------



## Varccars (20. März 2009)

Ich bin so ziemlich alles stolz, was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe.
Aber am meisten bin ich wohl auf meinen kleinen Zwergen- Krieger stolz, welcher zu pre bc der MT unseres Raids war und mit dem wir dann endlich Onyxia down hatten.

Ich habe mich damals mehr extrem mächtig gefühlt, dass wir endlich die alte Dame am Boden liegen sahen.
Als dann aber etwas später nach MC ging wurden wir alle auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt, als wir von den ersten Riesen und Elementaren aufs Maul gekriegt haben.

mfg Varccars


----------



## Tomratz (20. März 2009)

Ich noch mal.
Bin seit Gestern stolz darauf, ohne vorher große Erfahrungen mit Crowd Control gesammelt zu
haben, in Naxx Hero die Jünger bei Faerlina (zweiter Boss im Spinnenviertel) jeweils rechtzeitig
übernommen und geopfert zu haben -> Boss down, nachdem es vorher nicht geklappt hatte.
Das ganze bei meinem ersten Mal Naxx Hero, Riesenlob im TS und bestimmt einige Plätze auf
F-Listen.

Auch Gestern:
Flüster von einem Tank den ich ziemlich gut kenne (war mal bei uns in der Gilde), ob ich Lust
hätte Obsi hero zu heilen.
Waren dann mit insgesamt zwei Heilern drin, ich wie gesagt das erste Mal.
Auf meine Antwort dass ich noch nie dort war, kam die Antwort dass er mir da blindlings vertraut.
Wurde ein recht schneller Run, leider nix für mich gedroppt. Jede Menge Lob im Schlachtzugchat,
leider funtzte mein TS nicht. Gedroppt ist leider auch nix für mich.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (20. März 2009)

Darauf das ich wirklich aus Spaß spiele ^^


----------



## jay390 (20. März 2009)

*3 Sachen auf die ich besonders stolz bin:*

Albinodrache
Cenarischer Kriegshyppogryph
ne verdammt nette und hilfsbereite Gilde mit vielen Kumpels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (20. März 2009)

Netherdrache, T6, T7,5, Brauner Drache aus Strath gleich beim 1. Hero run, immerhin musst ich als Tank da das Tempo vorgeben, jedes weiter Rarvieh das mich der Vollendung von "Entartung des Nordens" näher bringt, auf das ein oder andere Lob fürs gute Tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die herzliche Aufnahme in meine Gilde... ach da hat sich sooo viel angesammelt mit den Jahren ^^


----------



## Pcasso (20. März 2009)

mein erstes mount mit lvl 44 zu pre bc.....
man war ich stolz als ich von lvl 30 an nicht mehr zum lehrer gegangen bin um jedes einzelne kupferstückchen für diesen mom bereit zu haben....

und ich hab noch finanzielle unterstützung bekommen von dem besten (damaligen) schamanen (inzwischen hexenmeister) mit dem ich immer noch kontakt habe ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx @ ***** (er wird schon wissen das er gemeint ist, wenn er das liest ^^)


----------



## jay390 (20. März 2009)

ach ja und , dass ich einfach spass am Spiel hab und ohne großen Druck spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (20. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pcasso schrieb:


> mein erstes mount mit lvl 44 zu pre bc.....
> man war ich stolz als ich von lvl 30 an nicht mehr zum lehrer gegangen bin um jedes einzelne kupferstückchen für diesen mom bereit zu haben....
> 
> und ich hab noch finanzielle unterstützung bekommen von dem besten (damaligen) schamanen (inzwischen hexenmeister) mit dem ich immer noch kontakt habe ingame
> ...



Jo des war für mich auch ein cooler Moment, ewig auf das mount gespart, musste mir sogar 30g ausleihen fürs reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Leider hats damals noch ab 40 das erste mount gegeben. Heute ja mit 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War schon nice als ichs dann hatte.


----------



## Pericolus (20. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz als Paladin mit level 60 mein mount noch erarbeitet zu haben damit mein ich die heutigen Pala haben ja kein problem da sie mit level 61 zum lehrer rennen könn und das mount lernen...in gegensatz zu damals das wir durch 4 instanzen rennen mussten plus zusatzquest...hmm wäre glaube ich das einzigste^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPewPew (20. März 2009)

Das erste mal Raggi gelegt zu haben nach gefühlt 10.000 versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


full t2 zu haben pre bc
nax noch vor wotlk gesehen zu haben (auch wenns net besonders viel war)
amani bär zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als 2te gilde am server illi zu legen
und naja nen dk erstellt und ihn nach 10 lev wieder gelöscht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPewPew (20. März 2009)

Varccars schrieb:


> Ich bin so ziemlich alles stolz, was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe.
> Aber am meisten bin ich wohl auf meinen kleinen Zwergen- Krieger stolz, welcher zu pre bc der MT unseres Raids war und mit dem wir dann endlich Onyxia down hatten.
> 
> Ich habe mich damals mehr extrem mächtig gefühlt, dass wir endlich die alte Dame am Boden liegen sahen.
> ...



Ihr habt vor MC ony gemacht? 
mit welchem equip seits da reingegange? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann werdet ihr auch noch von trash verkloppt?


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. März 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> und naja nen dk erstellt und ihn nach 10 lev wieder gelöscht zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meiner war nach 4 schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aletia (20. März 2009)

Ich bin weder stolz auf irgendwelche Rüstungsteile noch auf irgendwelche Mounts oder Pets.



Ich bin stolz drauf, dass mich die Liebe zu WoW geführt hat und sowohl das Zocken als auch die Liebe noch einwandfrei funktionieren und das gemeinsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (20. März 2009)

Ich glaube am meisten Stolz kann man Sein wenn man von dem Spiel wegkommt,gg


----------



## Arthas Menethil 3 (20. März 2009)

den ersten hogger kill^^


----------



## Arthas Menethil 3 (20. März 2009)

und dass mich mein bruder grad fast vollgekotzt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rky (20. März 2009)

Auf mein 3-Mann Mammut war ich anfangs stolz, aber 8k war doch zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten bin ich stolz auf jeden einzigen spaßigen Raidabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (20. März 2009)

8k?


----------



## Pericolus (20. März 2009)

Ich denke mal er meint 8k Gold o.O wie dem auch sei....aber zitat ist wie mann schon schrieb stoltz kann mann sein wenn mann dieses spiel aufgibt ohne an entzugserscheinungen zu leiden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Aegon (20. März 2009)

Was ich erreicht habe?
Rund 350 Tage /played. Das sind 8400 Stunden im Spiel seit Release und somit rund 40 Ingamestunden pro Woche.

Bin ich stolz drauf? Nein.


----------



## Arkanier (20. März 2009)

Nichts was ich bei WOW erreiche macht mich stolz!

Das ist ein Zeitvertreib, mehr nicht!


----------



## rocktboyy (20. März 2009)

Level 60 Nachtelf krieger ! 

Ragnaroß im First try gelegt zu haben ! 

Onyxia nach 1023202032930423940 versuchen gelegt zu haben

Zg Clear

Aq 20 Clear 
Und alles zu Classic


----------



## Pericolus (20. März 2009)

Könnte ich auch vors Loch schieben wenn es doch nur ein zeitvertreib bleiben würde und nicht die ingame sucht wäre xD...nene mal im ernst ich bereuhe es dieses spiel je angefangen zu haben stoltz gibt es nicht...mein einzigster stolz ist mein RL was die meisten Gamer leider vernachlässigen oder ganz verplanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (20. März 2009)

Hey,

ich habe nix in den 4jahren wow erlebt, nur Stress,streit in  der gilde auslösung der gilde 

da wow für mansche einfach zu ernst wird, habe ich mich beschlossen nie wieder in top gilden zu gehn, da habe ich lieber kein Tier set, und werde so epic mit hero's 


aber ich habe viele nette leute kennen gelernt, und die sind immer noch da ;O) 
stufe 80 na sicher ^^ 


jetzt bin ich in einer gilde die auch recht gut ist aber nur am motzen ist ^^

ergentwie sieht man wow nicht mehr als hobby, sondern als arbeit spiele-farmen.gold machen !!!


jo das habe ich erlebt loooL


hauste rein


----------



## haro3777 (20. März 2009)

habe im rl eine frau und 2 töchter (2 und 4). war stolz mit wenig spielzeit nach 1 1/2 jahren auf level 70 zu kommen. ich bin bestimmt 2 stunden mit meinem ersten flugmount durch bc geflogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber am meisten bin ich auf meine frau stolz, weil sie mir die zeit schenkt auch mal 2 std. zu zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s. bin jetzt seit dem 03.03.2009 auf level 80.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (20. März 2009)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Das ich das TimeEvent in ZA geschafft hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war schon schwierig wenn man da nicht mit t6+sunwell eq durchgeruscht ist und alles gebombt hat.


----------



## Spyflander (20. März 2009)

Ich Bin Stolz auf meine Segnung/bannfluch... Das Item hab ich immer noch.Ich musste sehr hart dafür kämpfen. Sprich nach Monatelangen mc Farmen bekam ich es entlich. Das war die erste Epische waffe die ich bis dato besas^^


----------



## Brandin (20. März 2009)

Naja stolz kann man jetzt so nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin eher froh darüber das WoW seit der closed beta bis jetzt noch immer soviel Spaß macht

Ein kleines Fünkchen Stolz hatte ich allerdings als wir zu 60er Zeiten Naxx clear hatten und das T3 Set trug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feranos (20. März 2009)

Hmm, da ich nie so der PVE spieler war, bin ich eigentlich nur stolz darauf als einziger vergelter pala vom server mein s4 voll bekommen zu haben und world ranked 3. von denn ganzen ret/ret teams die es zu s4 gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und natürlich als einer der wenigen der seit BC releasse immer vergelter war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- erster Blutelf Eroberer vom server
- ony mit 70 solo gemacht, der einzige PVE erfolg auch denn ich "stolz" bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noizy (20. März 2009)

bin dadrauf stolz das ich einen dk auf 80 hochgelevelt habe und dann aus frust das es so wenig heiler gibt mir einen priest erstellt und nun eine neue lieblingsklasse habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: dks sind blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

Als mein twink, bzw. mein jetziger main die 80 erreicht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raulione (20. März 2009)

Auf das erste mal MC clear

OMG haben wir gejubelt :-)


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. März 2009)

als ich meinen Braufestwidder gewonnen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (100 gewürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Littelbigboss (20. März 2009)

das ich meinen titel Blutsegeladmiral hab und meinen grünen porto drachen


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Hmm joa auf was ich stolz bin... auf mein Zulianischen Tiger
> Als ich mir mein PvP Mount gekauft hab(Alterac ist die Hölle in Hinterhalt *kotz*).
> Als ich das erste mal Malygos, Naxx auf Hero gecleart habe war auch toll.
> Und natürlich mein volles T7,5 Set



Lass mich raten du bist Hordler ? 
Weil ich Spiele Auf Dethecus (Ally) im realmpool Hinterhalt und wir gewinnen Alterac zu 110% weil wir immer 30-40 gegen 12 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## StrangeFabs (20. März 2009)

Alle meine Achievments, vor allem der _Entdecker_-Titel.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. März 2009)

als ich meinen Braufestwidder gewonnen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (100 gewürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2009)

Sagtest du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (20. März 2009)

Ich hab da 2 Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Mit meiner Hexe Riath auf Stufe 50 bereits das vollständige Schatten-Set für 70 gehabt zu haben und jedes Teil, jeden Stoff selbst gemacht oder selbst bezahlt zu haben (woaaah war das lustig, als mich fast alle meine Bekannten fragten, was ich mit 50 in Schattenmond mache *g*)

2. Als meine Druidin Schneelilie frisch 70 wurde und sich direkt das epische Fliegen kaufen konnte (HA, und Frauen können doch mit Gold umgehen.... Wenn wir wollen ^.~)


----------



## firehawk14 (20. März 2009)

Naja worauf ich stolz war:

-Server billigster Koch gewesen zu sein, mehre Raidgilden versorgt zu haben und dabei mehrere 10 000 Gold gemacht zu haben
-Angelwettbewerb gewonnen
-Dr. Zwicky gefangen
-Bt im ersten Run die ersten 4 Bosse zu killen (vor sämtlichen nervs)
-Za time run im First Try mit 8 Min Restzeit
-Server First Illidan gekillt

ABER, das beste was ich gemacht habe war:
- mit WoW aufzuhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. März 2009)

Naja, so richtig stolz bin ich "noch" auf nix. 
Vllt bin ich stolz darauf in S4 Zeiten ein hohes Rating gehabt zu haben und full S4 war. Das hat mich schon gefreut als mich dann jeder nur noch schwer down gekriegt hat.


Ich hoffe ich kann in 1-2 Monaten sagen "Ich hab mit meinem Hunter ein Rating von 2k geschafft und war einer der ersten auf unserem Server". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonsilver (20. März 2009)

worauf ich bei WoW stolz gewesen bin:

- mein erster Char auf 60 zu Classic zeiten
- als ich mit dem Charakter damals mein T0 zusammen hatte und später als ich das T1 zusammen hatte
- als mein Raid Ragnaros gelegt hat
- während der MC Raids hatte ich mir ab und zu einen kleinen Spaß erlaubt, die Reaktionen im TS wenn ein Elementar kurz vor seinem Tot verbannt wird sind herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  mein Rekord lag dabei bei 1 oder 2% darauf war ich auch ein wenig stolz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- während ich einen Magiertwink gespielt habe, ca. level 45, habe ich einen zwischen 5 - 10 Level höheren Elite mob solo getötet
- zu guter letzt, jedes mal wenn ich am Ende einer Instanz ein Lob für meine Heilertätigkeit, bzw. für meine Tankfähigkeiten bekommen habe


----------



## Namir (20. März 2009)

- meine ersten kills bei raidbossen find ich auch immer ganz cool =) kel zum beispiel
- ZG solo gecleart, war stolz wie ein was auch immer ^^
- hdb hero zu zweit die ersten 3 bosse gekillt (leider wipe am trash vor loken und am anfang war respawn)
- kara bis zum theater solo gecleart (scheiss romeo und julia, die sind solo viel zu heftig ^^)

- mit nem 60er twink und nem 60er kumpel bollwerk gecleart zu zweit
 -> mit gleichem duo auf level 63 den teufelshäscher gelegt (es ist unglaublich, was alles aus den löchern gekrochen kommt, wenn man mal nen teufelshäscher angreift, sogar auf nem pvp-server sind allys da gleich kumpels ^^)
- mit nem anderen twink aber gleichem kumpel auf level 39 waffenkammer zu zweit geschafft (mage und schurke)

überhaupt mag ich's mal sachen unterbesetzt zu versuchen.


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

- mit nem 60er twink und nem 60er kumpel bollwerk gecleart zu zweit
-> mit gleichem duo auf level 63 den teufelshäscher gelegt (es ist unglaublich, was alles aus den löchern gekrochen kommt, wenn man mal nen teufelshäscher angreift, sogar auf nem pvp-server sind allys da gleich kumpels ^^)
- mit nem anderen twink aber gleichem kumpel auf level 39 waffenkammer zu zweit geschafft (mage und schurke)

überhaupt mag ich's mal sachen unterbesetzt zu versuchen.



screen or didint happend


----------



## Holyjudge (21. März 2009)

Hab auf 72 mit einem Tank DK lvl 71 und
einem 73 Krieger DD und ich war Priester 
wir haben Ahn Kahet das Alte Königreich zu 3 gecleared 
obwohl wir die Instanz bis dato noch nicht kannten!


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. März 2009)

1. Blaues Item in WOW Classic aus UBRS
2. Level 40 Mount in WOW Classic
3. Mit Level 48 gerafft, dass Schurken Gifte verwenden können
4. Mein allererster Anfangschar immer noch mein Mainchar ist...und bleibt!
5. Zufällig bei der Char - Auswahl "Horde" gewählt zu haben und Gott sei Dank die richtige Fraktion erwischt habe!


----------



## Kiligen (21. März 2009)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> 1. Kill vom ersten Boss in BWL zu classic
> 2. Ragnaros zu classic
> 3. Epic Mount zu classic zeiten ( 1000g waren damals verdammt viel)
> 4. Full t1 =) auch zu classic =)
> ...



Kann dir zustimmen, schönster moment. In der Classic Zeit mein hart erarbeitetes Epic Mount zubekommen. Leider habe ich scheiße gebaut und hätte 900g sparen können^^.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (21. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz drauf, dass ich zusammen mit meinen Freunden so viel kranke Sachen schon gemacht hab ^^

@MoneyGhost: Die Sache mit der Horde...da kann man am meisten drauf stolz sein <3


----------



## Erital (21. März 2009)

Stolz bin ich eigentlich nur auf die "Erfolge" die ich in WoW-classic hatte.
Als da wären 
-Das komplette T-0 Set für meinen Hexer - nach ca. 60x UBRS ist endlich die Robe gedroppt!
-Das Hexer-Epicmount - Also noch das volle Programm incl. Die Beschwürungsmats kaufen und ab nach DB. Und 600G waren damals echt noch ne Menge!
-Alle Hexerpets - Sprich auch die Doomguard und das Hellbeast; Dafür musste man damals auch noch Quests erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2009)

Worauf ich richtig stolz bin:

- Endlich mit Wow aufgehört!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich nicht mehr das halbe Leben um ein Spiel planen weil man ja unbedingt raiden muss.


----------



## löööy (21. März 2009)

worauf ich stolz bin:
-lvl 80
-mein 1 lvl 80 epic


----------



## Chínín (21. März 2009)

Hm, mein erster richtiger raid war ein 25er, damals hatte ich knapp 1,6k dps und kam trotzdem mit, is leider nix gedroppt ^^

Dazu noch Eintritt in die Scherbenwelt, und der EPISCHE ANFANG!

Natürlich noch 60% Mount bekommen....


----------



## echterman (21. März 2009)

zu classic wow zeiten, mit 5er grp in die deadmines(auf dem lvl für die ini), mitten drin hauen 2 DDs ab und wir sind nur noch zu dritt und haben es trotzdem ohne wipe gepackt... das war damals meine erste ini...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiryo (21. März 2009)

malygos abstürzen zu sehn, als eine der ersten gilden auf unserem server
und obwohl ich bei dem gefecht kurz vor sieg draufgegangen bin, war ich stolz drauf, meinen beitrag zum ableben des anführers der azurdrachen geleistet zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drfinster (21. März 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei WoW gemacht oder erreicht worauf ihr stolz seid?
> 
> das ich endlich nach 3 jahren ne super gilde gefunden habe und der ich jetzt auch treu bin


----------



## Talnazar (21. März 2009)

naja so richtig viel fällt mir nicht ein.. nur etwas ziemlich aktuelles...
und zwar arbeite ich grad kara solo... und die ersten paar bosse liegen auch schon... allerdings kann ichs nur bei den ersten 3 nachweisen und falls es jemanden interessieren sollte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn01eCSEgZ4


----------



## Deepender (21. März 2009)

vieles, wow classic raidleiter von "Satans Brut "beste gilde vom server *hust* hat sich mit bc aufgelöst, und war halt alli.... BC in die nähste beste gilde rein gehüpft als 2ter raidleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... wotlk is die gilde auseinnander gegangen, hätte kotzen können, dann auch todeswache horde hochgezockt.... und boom wieder beste gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was für ein feeling, naja bei wotlk brauch man ja eh kaum skill, außer man will den schwarzen drachen und co!

Ich war damals der erste 60er hunter auf der hand!!!

Erster mit dem "Zielichtdrachen ( Sartharion 3d)" vom server, mit dem würfelglück von 99

Das ich sowohl gute alli freunde als auch horde auf einem server habe, genau wie auf meinem alten ^^

an sich sehr viel von wow erreicht habe, aq40 event und co, das haben auch nicht viele erlebt, das viele mit bc erst angefangen haben.

gibt bestimmt noch viele, die mir jetzt aber nicht einfallen!


----------



## Eltarian (21. März 2009)

Dass ich mit Level 17 und als Hordler in Eisenschmiede U-Bahn gefahren bin ^^

Oder, dass ich bei allen fünf Fraktionen der Horde ehrfürchtig war bevor ich noch Level 60 erreicht habe und mich so schon Botschafter schimpfen durfte. *g*


----------



## Yadiz (21. März 2009)

-4 Sunwell Bosse (daruter auch Kil`jaeder) als FraktionsNo1 down zu haben. 
-mein Za Mount dass jetzt nicht mehr erhältich ist.


----------



## Fujitsus (21. März 2009)

Nicht vergessen zu haben, dass WoW nur ein Spiel ist und mir weder Essen/trinken noch Wohnung und Kleidung bezahlt!!!

Wie heißt es noch im übertragenen Sinne in einem Werbespot:

WoW -> rund 13 €/Monat

Einsicht -> unbezahlbar

^^

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (21. März 2009)

Ich habe es bis Mitte letzten Jahres geschafft meinen Spielspaß ohne Großraids mit insgesamt 9 70ern (ob die alle 80 werden steht in den Sternen) zu erhalten.


----------



## juri94 (21. März 2009)

bei mir wahr wohl das schönste Ereignis, als ich mit meinem blau( 90%)lila (10%) equipten Hexer nach naxx gegangen bin und nach 4 Stunden clear run fast voll epic rausgegangen bin.
DPS stieg von 1,5k auf 3,2k an^^


----------



## Nano4Life (21. März 2009)

Mit meinem first char das erste mal durchs portal zur höllenfeuer halbinsel zu laufen..


----------



## bierfassl (21. März 2009)

1. Mein PvP-Rang der zwar nicht soooo hoch ist, dafür hart erarbeited ^^
2. Meine "unaufhaltbare Macht", für die ich damals noch tagelang das AV unsicher machen durfte (n paar Wochen später war er ohne Ruf verügbar) 
3. Mein erstes Epik in wow-classic
4. Als ich das erste mal mit 280% durch die Luft gebraust bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt noch einiges mehr, aber das ist nicht soo erwähnenswert ^^


----------



## Udral (21. März 2009)

Ich bin sehr stolz darauf, mit meiner gilde vor 2 atgen Obsi 25er mit 3d gekillt zu haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. März 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> ohne, dass ich mich habe werben lassen oder jemanden geworben zu haben auf einem neuemm server "erster stufe 80 schurke des realm"
> drei wochen später "erster magiesuchender res Realm"


Das bringt von 70->80 nix mit werben der ep boost stoppt bei lvl 60


----------



## Mcmacc (21. März 2009)

Das erste mal Vashj und Kael töten ,um dann endlich Mh gehn zu können um die BT pre abschließen zu können.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2009)

Mein Abo gekündigt!


----------



## BrdDaSram (21. März 2009)

Die PvP Erfolge von Arathibecken und Kriegshymnen mit meinem PvP-Twink erhalten zu haben
fehlt nurmehr Ehrfürchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (21. März 2009)

ich bin stolz darazf, dass ich immer lächle, wenn mich jemand beschimpft, weil er so toll ist und ich so schlecht bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (21. März 2009)

Na ja....erstmal dass ich es überhaupt auf 80 geschafft habe, dass ich die beta spielen durfte und....ach ja^^
meinen Titel:
"Die Magiesuchende" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finde ihn toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das Pferd vom Kopflosen Reiter <3 ich liiieebe es


----------



## X-Man (21. März 2009)

Zwielichtbezwinger Titel bekommen.


----------



## astrozombie (21. März 2009)

- Mit lvl 38 mein erstes Mount bekommen (nach den patch)
- Mein erstes Epic auf level 80 (das erstemal endcontent erreicht)
- Illidan und C`thun mit randomraid gelegt und Screenshot gemacht 
- Meine Erfolge
- Das scharlachrote set komplett :-)

Alles nur keine Sachen aber alles toll fürn Casual wie mich :-)


----------



## Haannes (21. März 2009)

Mit lvl 60 Bwl clear und C'thun gesehn (nur in 2phase geschaft =(  )
Und mit lvl 60 4bosse in Naxx gelegt zu haben....
darauf bin ich Stolz^^


----------



## Tricks0r (21. März 2009)

Epic Reitskill zu bekommen, bevor es die Insel von Quel´Danas gab.


----------



## Yagilius (21. März 2009)

- Erster Tauren Krieger mit 2x Armageddon
- Meinen Zulianischen Tiger
- Einer der ersten Hexen auf unserem Server der die Hexermount Quest abgeschlossen hat
- nach 30Tage played meinen ersten Charakter auf 70 zu haben^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (21. März 2009)

bierfassl schrieb:


> 1. Mein PvP-Rang der zwar nicht soooo hoch ist, dafür hart erarbeited ^^
> 2. Meine "unaufhaltbare Macht", für die ich damals noch tagelang das AV unsicher machen durfte (n paar Wochen später war er ohne Ruf verügbar)
> 3. Mein erstes Epik in wow-classic
> 4. Als ich das erste mal mit 280% durch die Luft gebraust bin
> ...



so sign^^


----------



## Overbreaker (21. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz drauf, dass ich es geschafft habe, einen Hasen zu besiegen ohne die Bubble zu usen!!!
Nee Spaß beiseite. Ich bin stolz auf mein Ross des Kopflosen Ritters und meinen Netherdrachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (21. März 2009)

astrozombie schrieb:


> - Mit lvl 38 mein erstes Mount bekommen (nach den patch)
> - Mein erstes Epic auf level 80 (das erstemal endcontent erreicht)
> - *Illidan und C`thun mit randomraid gelegt und Screenshot gemacht *
> - Meine Erfolge
> ...



screen or it didn't happend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (21. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz drauf, aufgehört zu haben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (21. März 2009)

- Mit Stolz des Imperiums in MC Sec Tank gewesen
- Nach einem 6 Stunden Run Ragnaros gelegt
- Full T1
- Innerhalb von 3 Tage genug Gold für level 40 Mount


----------



## Kvick (21. März 2009)

bin stolz drauf WoW noch als "richtiges" Spiel erfahren zu haben (sprich zu classic zeiten)..  beste erinnernung: Das erste Mal vor Nefarian, wo keiner nen Plan hatte was abgeht...


----------



## darkalexa (21. März 2009)

ich bin stolz auf meinen blauen protodrachen, meine kara-pferdchen (also mittnacht) und darauf, das ich vor 6 monaten vater geworden bin. das letzte hat zwar nix mit wow zu tun, stolz bin ich aber trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (21. März 2009)

> ZITAT(astrozombie @ 21.03.2009, 12:55) *
> - Mit lvl 38 mein erstes Mount bekommen (nach den patch)
> - Mein erstes Epic auf level 80 (das erstemal endcontent erreicht)
> - Illidan und C`thun mit randomraid gelegt und Screenshot gemacht
> ...



als ob das heutzutage noch so schwer is XD


----------



## Bartelbi (21. März 2009)

Mein erster Nefarian-Kill am 3.12.2006...aber so richtig "stolz" bin ich nicht. Ich war überglücklich, aber es ist für mich nur noch ein Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polxx (21. März 2009)

damals, als das erste mal ragnaros´hammer in der lava lag... da waren ich und 39 andere leute stolz, und wir sind es immer noch!


----------



## Kordon (21. März 2009)

Das ich wärend BC den ersten Boss im Sonnenbrunnenplateu getötet hab

Arne


----------



## Refresh (21. März 2009)

- Horde gewählt zu haben

lg


----------



## Enipeus (21. März 2009)

xD...
Ich bin stolz drauf dass ich in zwei Monaten (ich hatte zu Beginn kp von wow) auf 80 gelevelt bin:^^


----------



## Destross (21. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf jedes lvl das ich mit meinen ersten Char gemacht habe, mein erstes Mount, als ich vor dem dunklen Portal stand und als ich 70 wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzerknacker (22. März 2009)

Zu 70er Zeiten Illi, Kael und die Lady an einem Tag gelegt . (vor dem Patch)


----------



## AoC.Virtus (22. März 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei WoW gemacht oder erreicht worauf ihr stolz seid?
> 
> Es muss nix besonderes sein z.B. Erster des Realms der Stufe 80 erreicht habt oder so^^
> 
> ...



*worauf ich bei WoW stolz bin.....*

_- habe nach 4 jahren WoW es geschaft, den Acc zu kündigen
- das RealLife hatte mich wieder und das macht mich glücklich_


----------



## Keksautomat (22. März 2009)

Achja: 50 Haustiere zu besitzen ^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (22. März 2009)

Old ironforge mit nem gnom gewesen zu sein^^


----------



## Tentu (22. März 2009)

Sartharion mit 3 Adds down, hab einen Bronzedrachen im Inventar und hab keinen Epic reitskill...
Ähhhm... Männlicher Blutelf...? Weniger Stolz ^^


----------



## Fredericko (22. März 2009)

n
ü
x


----------



## Dead Silver (22. März 2009)

Also ich bin auf 2 sachen stolt meinen ersten 70er und meinen erfolg Blutsegeladmiral


----------



## NarYethz (22. März 2009)

Hab nen T6 Def-Warri im pvp ge-one-hitted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ZERLEGEN FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg

btw, war damals rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (22. März 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> mein allererstes mount mit lvl 40 in wow classic....da hab ich mich so gefreut das war echt hammer.


oh ja, das war ein geiles gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CruSherFL (22. März 2009)

hach..

Ahn Qiraj Event (oder so ähnlich geschrieben)  mit meiner lieblingsgilde zu 3 schlachtgruppen. das war nen spass auf dem alten server zu classic zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3g4s (22. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> screen or didint happend



als wenn er da jetzt noch nen screen von hat, und außerdem wer bist du dass du hier solche aussagen machst?


----------



## rofldiepofl (22. März 2009)

Meinen weißen Falkenschreiter bekommen zu haben, wenigstens mal nen Mount mit dem nicht gerade jeder rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redoran (23. März 2009)

Best equipter Ele auf nen großen server!7


----------



## wolfspfad (23. März 2009)

- Hunter-Epic Questreihe mit LvL 60, das war einfach der Hammer


----------



## telfner (23. März 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei WoW gemacht oder erreicht worauf ihr stolz seid?
> 
> Es muss nix besonderes sein z.B. Erster des Realms der Stufe 80 erreicht habt oder so^^
> 
> ...



Eines was ich bisher in WoW noch nie erreicht hatte war: nicht jedes Wochenende 20 Std. ( Fr . - So . ) - durch zu spielen - sondern mich mehr um meine Frau zu kümmern - da sie ja auch ein Wochenende hat und nicht andauernd alleine sich beschäftigen mußte - da ich ja immer Online war. Seit einen Monat spiele ich nur noch ca. 3 Std.
und das macht uns beide glücklicher. Ich weis - diese Antwort - passt nicht wirklich rein - ist mir aber spontan eingefallen. Ich will aber schon mitteilen - das WoW ein Teil meines " Hobbys " ist und auch bleibt.


----------



## Deanne (23. März 2009)

Besonders stolz war ich, als ich mit meiner BE-Hexerin das Epic-Mount bekommen habe. Damals war die Questreihe immerhin noch eine echte Herausforderung, heute läuft ja jeder mit dem Mount herum. Stolz bin ich auch darauf, mich als gute Spielerin bezeichnen zu können, die sowohl ihre Klasse beherrscht, als auch ein gewisses Maß an Sozialkompetenz mitbringt und etwas von Teamplay versteht. Meine große Mount-Sammlung, die den blauen Protodrachen, den Bronzedrachen und das Todesschlachtross beinhaltet, ist zwar auch eine nette Sache, aber für mich eher nebensächlich.


----------



## noobhammer (23. März 2009)

NICHTS!!!!! habe einfach spass dabei...und darauf binn ich stolz das ich das erreicht hab....(denn die meisten leute sehen das spiel als real life...totaler realitetsverlust :/....)


----------



## Der Warri (23. März 2009)

Meine Full T3 HM zu Classic Zeiten und meinen Crushimmunen Warri in BC da war ich richtig stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulldemon (23. März 2009)

Als die alte Lady Vashj endlich im Staub lag nach unzähligen Wipes... das war noch ein richtig guter Bosskampf!


----------



## morle110 (23. März 2009)

Malygos 25er Fraktions First Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## king1608 (23. März 2009)

Soll ich mal Erlich sein ? Eigentlich auf Garnichts..denn wenn ich zurückdenke acuh wenn ich einige coole Leutz kennen gelernt hab wünschte ich ich hätte es nie Aktiv angefangen..dann hätte ich um einiges Mehr geschaft aber naja.

Um die Laune nicht zu drücken:
Mein Imba RoXXor Schurke auf Stufe 70 (first max level char)...


----------



## peet_k1 (23. März 2009)

100k an auktionen verdient^^ darauf bin ich stolz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wugel (23. März 2009)

mein erstes T- Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich gefreut wie ein kleinkind und es schlummert noch auf der bank als reliquie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp0e (23. März 2009)

stolz aufn spielerfolg? no way.


----------



## Honkhorni (23. März 2009)

Am meisten "Stolz" wohl auf den PrePatch Kill von Kael`Thas Sunstrider.

Aber etwas vom Tollsten bisher war als ich zum ersten Mal jemand mit Thunderfury gesehn hab und einfach dem fast ne halbe Stunde nachgelatscht bin nur um das Schwert und sein anderes Gear anschauen zu können xD.

Ach und natürlich zu BC Zeiten der beschissenste Fehler ever! 
Auto laufen aufm BT Platz bei Supremus, wenn sonst noch nich mal die Hälfte rdy is, FTW!


----------



## Vírus-Alexztrasa (23. März 2009)

Bestausgerüsteter Deathknight des Servers und Weltweit unter den Top 20 zu landen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Raid erfolgreich durch den BC sowie Wotlk-Content geführt.

Und Dienstag aufgehört mit WOW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ach ja und meine Traumfrau kennengelernt...ja manchmal gibbet auch sowas.^^


----------



## Darerus93 (23. März 2009)

Ich bin stolz das ich es geschaft habe 2 80er hochzuziehen ^^ Weiterhin darauf das ich mit meinem Hunter T6 trage xD, und natürlich darauf das ich es geschaft habe meinen Priester von Level 52 auf 75 in 7 Tagen zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansler (23. März 2009)

Bei der Öffnung von Aq dabei gewesen zu sein und insgesamt die Zeit wo in Silithus und anderen Regionen noch was los war, also die classic zeit, miterlebt zu haben... tolle zeit


----------



## Fochi (23. März 2009)

mmmh.. worauf bin ich Stolz? - Ah ja ! Ich hab in Pre BC mein Epicmount bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat damals noch nen Ar"ch voller Gold und Zeit zum farmen gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: < Ist seit Classic WOW dabei, kurze zeit nach Release!!! > Extrem Stolz sei ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;&#8364;: Und ich fange an mit World of RL und Geldfresser aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ist auf der suche nach seiner Traumfrau* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Danke Vírus-Alexztrasa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast vergessen zu erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilyrin (24. März 2009)

Hmmmm...als ich vor etwa 2 1/2 Jahren mit WoW angefangen habe und mir einen Tauren Druide erstellt habe, war ich damals mächtig stolz zum ersten mal mit einem der Flugtiere von Donnerfels nach Crossroads zu fliegen... Klingt seltsam, war aber echt hammermäßig beim ersten Mal..

Ansonsten fällt mir da noch ein:

Kara clear
Gruul nach 8 Wochen mit Partnergilde probieren endlich down haben
Das erste mal in ZA Zul'Jin gelegt (Eier Boss, war echt heftig wenn man den zum ersten Mal macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
"Wächter des Cenarius"...Der geilste Titel für meine Druidin ;-)


----------

